# Cars that I'd.....



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2008)

buy before I'd buy any of today's massproduced crap.... With these you don't a doctors education to change sparkplugs, if even possible with today's cars. When you open the bonnet/hood on these you can actually SEE the engine. Neither are these preset to a certain mileage as when to break down, so that you have to buy or lease a newer and "better" model, and they never let you down, they just keep on rolling in all kinds of weather....


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice cars my father used to drive them but to bloody expensive to keep on the road over here


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't know how it is in Canada or US etc., but in Sweden cars that's over 30 old are taxfree....seen as "classics".


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 12, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> I don't know how it is in Canada or US etc., but in Sweden cars that's over 30 old are taxfree....seen as "classics".


Much the same here but driving a Volvo from the Mid 60's til about 85 it was very expensive as all parts were Volvo and very few in the wrecking yards


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 12, 2008)

One of these






4.5 420bhp V8, 0-60 in 3.9 and 0-100 in 10 seconds. No ABS, no airbags, no traction control. Or if you want to be less sociable






Only 2 seats, but with a car like this who needs friends?


----------



## Henk (Jan 12, 2008)

Where is the VW Beetle?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2008)

It'd have to be something like this then....






....or a tasty cal-looker.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wouldn't say no to these either...





Ausin Mini Cooper S...





1965 Lotus Cortina...


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 12, 2008)

*car geek mode*

Is the first one not a late model Rover Mini Cooper as opposed to an Austin Cooper S?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry, old habit.....it is a Rover.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 12, 2008)

I wouldn't mind any mopar muscle car with a hemi in it. I'm just into muscle cars so I spose I would take my pick of them all.


----------



## The Basket (Jan 13, 2008)

Citroën DS. Futuristic.

or a Maserati Bora.


----------



## Clave (Jan 13, 2008)

Too high-tech, I'd go for an Opel Ascona - simple, reliable, and fun to drive...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 13, 2008)

As ive said on many previous occasions id go with a Land Cruiser because the old ones are simply put indestructible
would fit LSD and lift kit as well as putting a long range fuel tank in.
LSD = Limited Slip Differential
will post pic soon


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 13, 2008)

Got this pic off ebay sort of what im talking about although i do wonder what the idiot did to the bull bar  


and the other one is i believe a new version looks pretty


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 13, 2008)

so what do you think guys ? i think the new one looks a bit poffy with the bull bar.....


----------



## The Basket (Jan 13, 2008)

Thought this was dream cars...

That doesn't include the word Toyota.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 13, 2008)

CRAWL BACK INTO YOUR HOLE BASKET !!!!!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd LOVE to drive a MOPAR Hemi too, but I'll probably never be able to afford one....  














































Anyone of these wouldn't hurt either....










And of course they'll all have this wee beast under the hood...


----------



## The Basket (Jan 13, 2008)

Aussie1001 said:


> CRAWL BACK INTO YOUR HOLE BASKET !!!!!



Oh dear...must have hit a nerve.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2008)

More like stamped on it....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2008)

As for motorcycles....






BSA Rocket Gold Star 650 qi





BSA Gold Star 500 qi





Manx Norton 500 qi





AJS 7R 500qi











People can stuff their Honda's, Kawasaki's, Yamaha's and Suzuki's where the sun never shine....


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 13, 2008)

So just how available are muscle cars in the 'States? I've always thought you could just go over there and pick up something very easily and cheaply. Don't mean a '67 Charger but something like a Camaro or 80's Mustang. Of course it will have to be the V8 but the other thing is it would have to be manual. Are they still pretty easy to find with a 'stick shift'?


----------



## The Basket (Jan 13, 2008)

Much as I love the achievements of my people...Brit motorcycles never did anything for me.

Of course Vincent and Brough Superior was far better than anything else...

Then Rolls Royce and Jaguar and Bentley...

The Japs made excellent motorcycles and that the fact. The Kawasaki Z1 was art. Triumph and Norton couldn't match.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2008)

The Daytona above looks like a 6th graders imagination. Total shite.

What is the 2nd car down, Lucky? She's a beaut.

And I love the English bikes. I had a Kawasaki 440LTD in highschool. And had the good fortune to ride a Yamaha 1100 Midnight Special to Gatlinburg, Tennessee. Ah... good times.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 14, 2008)

its a plymouth GTX, me thinks 1968 model, and lucky I am salivating over those cars! If I had to really choose it would either be a plymouth road runner or a dodge super bee with the scat pack. factory built muscle cars purpose built for racing mmmm...... anyways heres some pics and a link to one of my favourite websites uncyclopedia: (you will enjoy this lucky!)
Road Runner - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2008)

Second car down is a 1969 Plymouth GTX...









The same year but a Roadrunner....
Of course, when possible, they'll also have the "Air Grabber" or "Shaker" hoods...yummy!









Air Grabber that pops up fully when you put the pedal to the metal, and the Shaker that vibrate with the engine. Mopar, craziest paint jobs and hoods....

Even though a MOPAR kid, I wouldn't mind a nice....




1968 Shelby Mustang GT500KR or...





1969 Yenko Camaro...


----------



## Henk (Jan 14, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> It'd have to be something like this then....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you need a V-8 when you can just get a VW Beetle, it can swim, the heater is fast and it makes a cool noise!

Now where is my SS Camaro.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice muscle cars Lucky. Now your talking my language.

I watched the Barrett-Jackson auto auction last year and do you know what their 1967-1969 Mopars were going for? Granted these are professionally done, frame off restoration with matching numbers, documented, certified, blah blah blah, but the 1969 'cuda with a 440 were selling for $600,000.

My dream car is a 1969-1970 Boss or Mach1 Mustang. Those were going for $120,000 to $500,000.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2008)

Something like this you mean Mr T....





1969 Boss 429 Mustang





1970 Boss 429 Mustang....

I have to admit that that '69 is the better looking of the two.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thats the real deal, talk about burnouts!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes sir! If I got to choose, I'd prefer the Mach1, but the Boss would do. Back in high school, I owned a 1970 Chevelle. That car was a blast!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2008)

The '65 Pontiac GTO is a rather nice set of wheels me thinks...





Like this honey...?





Mach 1 of this kind?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 14, 2008)

Now your talking Lucky. That Mach1 is sweet and that Chevelle you posted is what mine looked like, but mine wasn't the SS and was maroon.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have to include this one as well....'57 Chevy Black Widow. Not a Mopar but, SWEEEET!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 14, 2008)

I showed that pic to my dad and he said he used to own a '55 and a '57. His '57 looked just like that. When he joined the Air Force, he had his father sell it since he didn't need it. <groan>


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> I showed that pic to my dad and he said he used to own a '55 and a '57. His '57 looked just like that. When he joined the Air Force, he had his father sell it since he didn't need it. <groan>


I see a serious talk in the near future for your dad....  Same as my dad, he almost bought a '65 Mustang convertible when I was a kid, but didn't...


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'd love to have an Alfa Romeo Gtv or a Lancia Stratos but there hard to find at least here and the taxes are just too much and there is the gas problem...its just to expensive...but great cars..


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 14, 2008)

Konigstiger205 said:


> I'd love to have an Alfa Romeo Gtv or a Lancia Stratos but there hard to find at least here and the taxes are just too much and there is the gas problem...its just to expensive...but great cars..





Your username reminds me of one of the ultimate dream cars






Koenig F50 BiTurbo Armageddon. Take the not exactly slow Ferrari F50, fit 2 turbochargers and hold on..............


----------



## Henk (Jan 14, 2008)

Negative Creep said:


> Your username reminds me of one of the ultimate dream cars
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhhhhhh, that is like a turtle.....

against a Cheetah.

Say hello to the ULTIMATE car.






Now that is better.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2008)

Swedish Koenigsegg....1004 bhp and weighs LESS than the Bugatti Veyron!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Before you guys get your panties in a bunch, youall are forget the first true and absolutly impossible to drive non fuel inj, non turbo, non smog, FORD (sorry)backed 429 A.C. cobra... most of the nowaday super cars are still judged against it. but hey you make 600 hp and you weigh 1700 whos takin count right?


----------



## The Basket (Jan 15, 2008)

Why does the ultimate car have to be fast...The Citroen DS wasn't fast.

Even the Bora wasn't that fast.

But the Bora and the DS had class and style...


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey basket, i put twin turbos on a bora, it got clocked in montana where the guy lives at 188mph, thats not to shabby for an old car


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jan 15, 2008)

Better yet...I'll take an F22...put bigger wheels on the landing gear and call it the fastest car in the world


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 15, 2008)

nice choices on the cars lucky!


----------



## The Basket (Jan 15, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Hey basket, i put twin turbos on a bora, it got clocked in montana where the guy lives at 188mph, thats not to shabby for an old car


Are you a Maserati dude, Wilbur?

What's the full story with that...

Still have to say that the Bora is a thing of beauty. My Dream Car.


----------



## Henk (Jan 15, 2008)

Also a cool looking car is the Audi R8. I do not know I love the Ferrari's and the Bugatti Veyron very much.

I do not know why it is, but fast cars do it for me.

A car i would love to get is a original 1600 VW Golf GTS 5 Speed. Very nice sporty car. My dad drove one and it was not as fast or powerful as your nice muscle cars, but still a very nice car.

The F-50 and F-40 Ferrari's was also very nice cars.

I love the Muscle cars of the seventies. but I am not so clued up with them.


----------



## Torch (Jan 15, 2008)

Always wanted a 69 Chevy SS with the 396 and cowl induction but had to settle for this for grin factor right now.


----------



## Torch (Jan 15, 2008)

Better pic


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2008)

Maserati Bora and Ghibli was cars of beauty, much the same as Lamborghini Miura, Ferrari Dino, Ferrari 250 GTO, Jaguar E-Type, Aston Martin DB-6 just to mention a few...


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 15, 2008)

The Basket said:


> Are you a Maserati dude, Wilbur?
> 
> What's the full story with that...
> 
> Still have to say that the Bora is a thing of beauty.  My Dream Car.



Nah not a big fan of them, But i do get paid very well to put turbos blowers or nos on cars of anytype, speed is very addicting Great pics lucky


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2008)

What's the saying again....there's no substitute for qubic inches... But, on the other hand, a blown or a Hilborn fuel injected Hemi....YUMMY!











I think that I'll have to go and take a cold shower now....


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 15, 2008)

nice pics lucky im going to try to post avid watch it if this works


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 15, 2008)

didnt work ill try again


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Damn its too big i guess? well its on youtube its called v8 powered 1959vw bus check it out thats me dyno tuning it


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2008)

Post the link mate....


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 15, 2008)

How i dont really know yet what all needs to be done only got back online a few months ago


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTB_6g-apY0_

Bl**dy h*ll mate! Would love to have that looking stock....you'd scare the sh*t out BMW, Audi's Merc's the likes...! Probably need some wheelie bars at the streetlights too!


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll take a 1980 Lamborghini LP5000S Quattrovalvole, or a 2008 Hummer (a real Hummer, not a wannabe H2 or H3).


----------



## Henk (Jan 15, 2008)

I love the Army type of Hummer, not the other ones.


----------



## Torch (Jan 15, 2008)

What i wish for..


----------



## Torch (Jan 15, 2008)

Hmmm attachement didn't work the first time.


----------



## Torch (Jan 15, 2008)

More wishes..


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Torch how many times to i have to tell you to stop dreamin, god you know that we build the fastest cars here, jeez look at the gremlin nothin beat that monster


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTB_6g-apY0_
> 
> Bl**dy h*ll mate! Would love to have that looking stock....you'd scare the sh*t out BMW, Audi's Merc's the likes...! Probably need some wheelie bars at the streetlights too!




Did you like that? that wa me on the dyno the guy with the hat turned backwards. when i got done with the tuning we took it out for lunch and pulled up next a twin turbo porsche,the poor guy thought it was a chevy pickup next to him revvin up to race and he took off pretty quick then he looked right at me too his right in a bus,,, i pinned it and said adiosmotherfu***er talk about fun if you look close at some of the shots when its on the dyno you can see my drag vw bug 506 hp to the wheels ! not street legal by any means


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Everybody checkin out this post should watch that vid, you'll never bitch about a vdub again,,,,,,because you never know...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 16, 2008)

wilbur many props to you man, I respect you so much more now!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome work man!!! Would have loved to see the face of that Porsche owner....
Guys like that would never know what hit them!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks guys, i have some more posted ones a fiat with an injected and turboed vw made 408 hp to the wheels  that little car boogies.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2008)

I'd sell my grand parents to lay my hands on this one!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Great pics lucky love the old gassers


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2008)

The old gassers are really cool machines....and with a blown 392 or 426 Hemi....or maybe a 409? 8)


----------



## Henk (Jan 18, 2008)

Really nice Lucky.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 18, 2008)

love the rods lucky


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hell ya love them gassers


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2008)

They are sweeeet....8) 

Possible Gasser cars....my favs:

Chevy '53 and '55
Ford '40
Willys '41


----------



## plan_D (Jan 23, 2008)

My top five cars are (in no particular order)

Aston Martin DBS





Audi R8





Bugatti Veyron





Shelby GT500 KR '08





Shelby GT500 '67


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice choices PD....


----------



## plan_D (Jan 23, 2008)

The Shelby GT500 '67 would be no.1


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2008)

My five car garage would have:






1968 Dodge Charger Hemi......and BLACK!





A 1949 Mercury kustom....like this one. SWEEEET! 8)





A 1934 Ford hot rod like this fiiiiine example.





Maybe a gasser for when I want to be a rebel....





Ferrari 599 GTB Fiorano....! Couldn't decide between the Aston Martin DBS or a DB9 and the Ferrari 599 GTB Fiorano, but finally went for the Ferrari.

Mind though....I could easily have added another five cars to the list.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 24, 2008)

or 15 for that matter!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't know.....maybe 20 too....


----------



## Negative Creep (Jan 25, 2008)

Aston Martin will be racing in the legendary Gulf colourscheme soon, quite possibly the most beautiful combination in existence


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 25, 2008)

looking nice, I like it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ford GT40, Porsche 917 and that Aston Martin.....what a nice trio, eh?


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 27, 2008)

Yep lucky but.... Cruiser is still better...
even better than the GT40....._just_


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 30, 2008)

The VW BEETLE!!!
Okrasa performance......... 80 pounding horses


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 30, 2008)

R-2800 said:


> The VW BEETLE!!!
> Okrasa performance......... 80 pounding horses



Agreed! I used to own a '69 VW Karmann Ghia, and it was the EASIEST engine to work on, not that it broke down often, but I just loved tinkering with it! It's been my greatest regret selling it because I was hard up for money. 

I have seen a few beatles and K. Ghias done up like the pic above, with double carbs and all. Very neat. I hope to own another one someday.


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Jan 30, 2008)

I've always prefered style over speed. Roads around here are so bad anyway, what's the point in going fast? My dream 5-car garage:

*1934 Citroen Traction-Avant*
http://www.channel4.com/4car/media/100-greatest/03-large/28-citroen-traction-avant.jpg

*1960 Citroen DS*
http://img92.imageshack.us/img92/5136/citroendsgl2.jpg

*1936 Delahaye Coupe*
http://www.classicaldrives.com/50226711/delahaye_pb.jpg

*1935 Duesenburg Bonneville Roadster*
http://www.supercars.net/carpics/2480/1935_Duesenberg_SJMormonMeteorSpeedster2.jpg

*Original Batmobile*
http://a.abcnews.com/images/Entertainment/ev_batmobile_070517_ssh.jpg


----------



## AlloySkull (Jan 31, 2008)

My five car garage...





















...and number 5 for those crazy, crazy nights with friends.






...hinting of course, tearing up the woods with that bad machine... having all your buddies as your crew... GOOD TIMES!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2008)

I wouldn't mind to see these in my garage either....





Maserati Ghibli





Maserati 450s





Aston Martin DBR-1





Jaguar C-Type





Jaguar D-Type





Ferrari 330 P4





Lola T-70





Porsche 917


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2008)

I always wanted and liked the '49 Mercury. *I even stole one, once !*However, it was not to be.... It's still the car I've always wanted.
Sorry I don't have a pic.....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well....shame on you Mr C!  Here's one just for you!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2008)

Another one....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 31, 2008)

And I'm sure that you'd just LOOOVE this one! This is a 1950 model though....


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 31, 2008)

> Agreed! I used to own a '69 VW Karmann Ghia, and it was the EASIEST engine to work on, not that it broke down often, but I just loved tinkering with it! It's been my greatest regret selling it because I was hard up for money.
> 
> I have seen a few beatles and K. Ghias done up like the pic above, with double carbs and all. Very neat. I hope to own another one someday.



I LOVE these cars Im only 16 and have two beetles and a load of parts with like 5 engine  Both cars need resto though


----------



## ccheese (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks, Lucky..... you're a man after my heart. The one I swiped was
a black convertible. Really nice. They are beauties....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2008)

These are some beauties as well....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 1, 2008)

I wouldn't mind to have one of these....my grandad used to own one...




*1938 Cadillac *


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice cars


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's for you fellas...check this link out!
Mark S. Gustavson's Custom Clinic


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2008)

Just for you Mr C....for the times when you take the family out for a drive....






























































And for those lazy Sunday drives with the missus....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow, look at the lumber on that wagon!!! ALways wanted a 49-50' Merc too, but prices these days are way out of reach for me.
How about a 1940 Ford Deluxe for a Classic.

Or for Muscle I'd like a 1970 Mercury Cougar Eliminator with a little 428 Cobra Jet under the hood.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2008)

I'll have to dig out the pictures of our '47 Plymouth Club Coupe. I bought
it about a week before me and Edna Mae got married, back in Dec of 1955.
Nice wheels !

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 12, 2008)

Street Rod Magic.... 1951 Mercury Lead Sled.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice wheels, but I think the "flames" spoil the appearance.

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2008)

I have to agree....
On "my" '49 I'd have the awesome '50 Buick "waterfall"....as well and the car would be done retro 50's style...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 12, 2008)

I do like the flames, but think I would rahter see it without them. Maybe some nice pinstriping to highlight the curves.
I saw this one on E-bay a couple years back, budding was up to $110,000 and the reserve had not even been been met yet. Did not sell. Engine compartment and interior was awesome as well, but I lost the pictures of them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2008)

I hope that you don't mind some B/W guys....




































How about this for a set fellas...?


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 12, 2008)

Great photos!Wood on cars...thats quite a concept


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 12, 2008)

Something like this one Mr C?


----------



## Soren (Feb 13, 2008)

Deathtraps is what those cars are, deathtraps...

But purtie nonetheless...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 13, 2008)

Landcruiser Rules bitch


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 13, 2008)

allright the toy is good, nothin beats a bronco bitch, take that digger


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2008)

Spineless and soulless bl**dy cr*p with no f*cking style or class....back then they new how to design great looking cars....how many of today's modern coffins will be called timeless classics, eh??


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2008)

How about this one for a bike, eh?


----------



## plan_D (Feb 14, 2008)

That Cougar looks sex !


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2008)

For the Ford boys....

Ford Torino Talladega






1968 Mercury Cyclone





1969 Mercury Cyclone Spoile II





....and a 1970.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Lucky check this out,i just built this eng for my partners dunebuggy, 1985 turbo buick regal 3.8 liter v6 PICS were taken with a camera phone


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2008)

I bet that thing moves.....
Beautiful work wilbur1...!


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks lucky, i built the turbo kit and all the headers and stuff also. ill try to get some better pics for you. i'm also working on a 36 chevy pickup thats fully restored and badass


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2008)

Anytime buddy...! Looking forward to the pics....


----------



## Soren (Feb 14, 2008)

Aussie1001 said:


> Landcruiser Rules bitch



Rules the most dangerous ride list, yes. Seriously crash in one those and the steeringwheel will slam your head off, drive into a tree and the car splits in two etc etc....

Crumble zones help allot..


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2008)

A few more juicy pickups...!


----------



## Soren (Feb 15, 2008)

No.2 and the rusty one (the second last) looks badass!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2008)

Some more tasty cars....


----------



## plan_D (Feb 17, 2008)

I can't say I'm a big fan of that style, but I have to admit that they all fookin' awesome. I love those 'rust buckets' - never have one, but ace to look at - REAL head turners. 

I want one of these monsters as well as the GT500











Unfortunately I can't find a picture of its 900 BHP twin-turbo V8


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

These nice wee set of wheels, retro kustoms and rat/retro rods have more attitude than any Ferrari, Lamborghini, Maserati or Aston Martin could ever dream to achive, even if they'd put a nuclear powerplant under the hood, they'd never stand a chance....



















































More to come shortly....


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey lucky heres that truck im working on, sorry the pics are so bad taken with a camera phone. i gotta break down and buy a digital cam. the wood in the bed has 22 coats of laquer on it


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Would you EVER see a Ferrari etc. etc. put on a show like this!?*


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't see any pics buddy...


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 17, 2008)

they didnt come up for you?


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 17, 2008)

They were right above your last post


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

Nope....can't see them.

Yup! There they are!! Had to leave this thread and go back again... That's AWESOME work mate, AWESOME!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 17, 2008)

ok i try it again


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

A bit too polished for me buddy, but as I said AWESOME work none the less...10 out of 10 even an 11!!

Looking forward to see more of your work!

Did you see the wee fire show a page up (9)...?


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks ! Yea i saw that i've installed and made a few of those kits, man are they fun! we used to inject propane in there instead of gas man what a sight all blue and orange flames worked great untill the headers start glowing and melting


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

You're baaaaad man!


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you thank you! ive got to get some vids of the sand dragsters i work on at night we run 80 to 90 % nitro talk about fire the vw eng that are turboed shoot fire balls at idle! it actually rolls out the pipe and goes a couple feet


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

VIDEOS man VIDEOS!!!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 18, 2008)

Soren said:


> Rules the most dangerous ride list, yes. Seriously crash in one those and the steeringwheel will slam your head off, drive into a tree and the car splits in two etc etc....
> 
> Crumble zones help allot..


oh yes and hotrods built in the 1950 that are made of solid steel, have no collabsible steering collum so theat when you crash you get speered yes much better.
go back to driving your volvo moron.

 
sorry i get emotional when you put 'cruisers down.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 19, 2008)

OK Aussie you started this, the toy well hell i'll leave at that its a toy to be pushed around hahahahahahahahaha sorry i forgot you like them


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2008)

Probably have to make up for "size" don't ya think...?? Temper, temper....


----------



## Heinz (Feb 19, 2008)

they are some seriously awesome rods lucky!

I intend on getting something big, v8 and American in the near future 

I saw a 1950 Ford Spinner Hearse hopefully its around when I got some cash :lol


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2008)

Behold one of chevy's great engines...the 409. I wouldn't mind to do this one up together with a 392 Hemi, two great classis V-8 engines....would give any rat/retro rod attitude.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2008)

Some other cool stuff...


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Great set of pics lucky


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## ccheese (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice hot rod, Lucky. Lots of money tied up in that dude !

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2008)

*These should keep you somewhat happy then Mr C....
*


----------



## Njaco (Mar 2, 2008)

Second from the bottom. Thats it! Sweet!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Wouldn't you just love to have a go on the race track with these lovelies...?


----------



## eddie_brunette (Mar 3, 2008)

Since they are my favourite manufacturer, can anybody guess this car?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Have no idea....Heinkel?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Lola T70 MkII Spyder





Lola T70 MkIII Coupe Aston Martin





Alfa Romeo 33/3 Le Mans Spider





Alfa Romeo 33/2 Daytona 





Aston Martin DBR2 





Aston Martin DBR1 





Cunningham C-4R 





Cunningham C-2R


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Ferrari section....*




Ferrari 860 Monza





Ferrari 412S Scaglietti Spyder





Ferrari 375 Plus Pinin Farina Spyder





Ferrari 330 TRI-LM





Ferrari 250 TR59





Ferrari 250 TR





Ferrari 196S Dino Fantuzzi Spyder





Ferrari 121 LM Scaglietti Spyder


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Did Dodge ever build any of their "Midnight Express" pickups?


----------



## eddie_brunette (Mar 6, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Have no idea....Heinkel?




      

its the Subaru 360!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 6, 2008)

nice lucky


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNNSQE7sQnc_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwTz5vSLQJg_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvZt4nTaYzk_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzjRLD6FRko_


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2008)

Performance engines...

*Ford/Mercury 427 Cammer 1965*
Comments: Without a doubt the most powerful engine ever made, the Ford 427 Cammer was developed with the intention of taking on Chrysler's Hemis. Ford gave the 427 block new heads with hemispherical combustion chambers. To cap that, they fitted overhead camshafts -- one per cylinder bank -- which gave the engine its name and allowed it to rev to an unheard of 7,500 rpm. With the regular single four barrel carb, the "cammer" put out 616 bhp, but with dual four-barrels, it produced a massive 657 bhp. With this kind of power, the "cammer" 427 was totally unsuitable for street use. These engines were not sold to the general public, but about 50 examples were built, mostly for professional drag racers. Because of the low production volumes, NASCAR refused to accept the engine as a regular production option, and thus Ford couldn't use the engine to combat the Hemi's. This sealed this engine's fate and Ford discontinued it after 1965.

Ratings:
1x4bbl: 616bhp @ 7500rpm. 2x4bbl: 657 bhp @ 7500rpm, 550 lb-ft.

Installation: ?
Total Production: ?

*428/429 Cobra Jet 1968-1971*
On April 1, 1968, Ford unveiled perhaps its most famous line of engines, the 428 Cobra Jet. It was based on the regular 428 but included larger valve heads, the race 427's intake manifold, and an oil-pan windage tray. It had ram-air induction and breathed through a functional hood scoop. Output was listed at 335bhp but was rumoured to be around 410bhp. In fact, after Hot Rod magazine tested a 1968 Cobra Jet Mustang and achieved times of 0-60 in 5.9 seconds, and a 1/4 mile time of 13.56 seconds @ 106.64 mph, they declared it "the fastest running Pure Stock in the history of man." This was somewhat exagerated, but it helped boost the Cobra Jet's popularity with the buying public.

In 1969, the 428 Cobra Jet, was offered in three states of tune. The first was a non-Ram Air version, followed by the Ram-Air version which breathed through a shaker hood scoop. Topping the list was the new Super Cobra Jet which came with the Drag Pack option. The Super Cobra Jet used the shaker hood scoop, a modified crankshaft and stronger connecting rods. The Drag Pack also came with limited-slip 3.91:1 or 4.30:1 rear axles, an external oil cooler, and no air conditioning. All three engines were under-rated at 335bhp.

The 428 Cobra Jet engines were replaced in 1970 by new 429 Cobra Jet engines. The 429 Cobra Jet was rated at 370bhp while the Super Cobra Jet had 11.3:1 compression and was rated at 375bhp.

The 429 Cobra Jet and Super Cobra Jet engines continued in 1971 unchanged. But the decade of Ford's Total Performance officially ended and this would be the last year for the Cobra Jet engines.

Ratings:
1968-1969: 428 Cobra Jet V8 [email protected] (est. 410bhp), [email protected]
1970: 429 Cobra Jet V8 370bhp. 429 Super Cobra Jet V8 375bhp.
1971: 429 Cobra Jet V8 370bhp. 429 Super Cobra Jet V8 375bhp, 450lb-ft.

Installation:
1968-1971 Ford Mustang

Total Production: ?

*General Motors Buick 400/455 Stage 1 1968-1973*
In a nod to the performance market that was driving muscle car sales, Buick quietly introduced a rare dealer installed option in 1968 which treated the 400 cid engine with a hotter cam, 11.0:1 compression, stronger valve springs and a reworked transmission. Officially pegged at a mere 345bhp, or just a 5 bhp increase over the base 400 cid engine, experts believe that it was more like 390bhp and it dropped 1/4 mile times by 1 second or more. It was called the "Stage 1 Special Package" and was an indicator of great things to come.

Buick got more involved in the performance market by giving its high output engines greater publicity in 1969. The Stage 1 version of the 400 cid V8 boosted output to 345bhp while the even rarer Stage 2 boosted output to 360bhp.

1970 saw the greatest Buick engine of all time. GM finally lifted its corporate ban of engines larger than 400 cubic inches in an intermediate body and Buick responded by stuffing a brand new 455 cubic inch engine into its restyled GS. The 455 boosted more displacement, bigger valves, and a hotter cam than the 400 and was also mated to standard cold air induction through functional hood scoops. The 455's was rated at 350bhp and a stump pulling 510lb-ft of torque. This was the highest torque rating of any production engine besides Cadillac's 472 and 500 cid V-8s, and no engine achieved it at a lower rpm (2800rpm). If that wasn't enough, a Stage 1 package brought a hotter cam, bigger valves, and a revised carburetor. Buick said this amounted to 360bhp but most testers believed that it was more than 400bhp. This would be the most powerful engine Buick ever built.

1971 was the official beginning of the end of the muscle car era. Pressured by increasing government regulations and increasing insurance premiums and gasoline prices, GM decreed that all its engines must run on low-lead gasoline, leading to a drop in compression ratios and a corresponding drop in power ratings. The 455 Stage 1 lost 15bhp to 345bhp.

The power drop continued in 1972 as government regulations now required engines to be rated with all accessories in place, a "net" rating. Although the actual engine output hadn't changed from 1971, the power ratings dropped considerably. The 455 Stage 1 dropped to 270bhp.

The 455 Stage 1 continued for one more year and with 270 bhp (net), was one of the most powerful engines available in 1973. The 455 Stage 1 engine had camshaft, carburation, and air cleaner changes and came standard with a Posi-Traction limited slip rear end. However, this would be its last year as the performance market officially collapsed.

Ratings:
1968-1969: 400 Stage 1 V8 [email protected], [email protected]
1970: 455 Stage 1 V8 [email protected], [email protected]
1971: 455 Stage 1 V8 [email protected], [email protected]
1972: 455 Stage 1 V8 270 [email protected], 390 [email protected] (net).
1973: 455 Stage 1 V8 270 [email protected], 390 [email protected] (net).

Installation:
1968-1973 Buick GS

Total Production: ?

*Chevrolet 409 1961-1963*
In 1961, Chevrolet introduced its 409 cubic inch V8, the engine that would launch the Big Three auto manufacturers into the horsepower race that would last well into the 1970s. The 409 was actually a response to Ford's new 390 cid engine, which was outperforming Chevy's on the dragstrip. Although it put out "only" 360 bhp compared to Ford's top 375 bhp, those extra 19 cid gave it respect on the street and immortalized in song ("She's really fine, my 409"). Unfortunately, the 409 already came with 11.25 compression and a four barrel carburetor, and due to its wedge shaped combustion chambers was not very easy for the average owner to improve performance further.

In 1962, The 409 was improved by adding new cylinder heads and a revised camshaft. With the standard 4 bbl carb, the 409 produced 380 bhp. But the real news was the improved top of the line 409 which added a pair of Carter AFB four barrel carbs and a lightweight valve train, and produced an astonishing 409 bhp, or a magical 1 bhp per cid. The 409 legend grew.

In 1963, For the serious enthusiasts, Chevrolet offered the 409 with solid lifters and a single four bbl carb good for 400 bhp and a solid lifter 409 with two four barrel carbs good for a whooping 425 bhp. But the 409 would eventually be phased out in the middle of the 1965 model year to make way for the versatile 396 engine.

Ratings:
1961: 360 bhp @ 5800 rpm, 409 lb-ft @ 3600 rpm.
1962: (1x4bbl): 380 bhp. (2x4 bbl): 409 bhp.
1963: 340 bhp, 430 lb-ft @ 3200 rpm. 400 bhp. (2x4 bbl): 425 bhp.

Installation:
1961 Chevrolet Impala SS.
1962-1965 Chevrolet Impala, Bel Air.

Total Production: ?


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Good stuff there lucky, i know that some of the dealers here were installing things that the factory couldnt, makin these cars even faster remember the boss 302


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Chevrolet 427 ZL1 1969*
The ZL1 engine was based on the regular Chevrolet 427 engine. However, instead of the regular iron-block and head L72 found in the regular 427 engine, the ZL1 sported aluminum heads and the first aluminum block ever made by Chevrolet. It shared the L88 aluminum head/iron block's engine rating of 430bhp but made closer to 500bhp -- making it probably the most powerful engine Chevrolet ever offered to the public. And the engine weighed just 500 pounds, the same as Chevy's 327 small block. The ZL-1 was made available only for 1969 under COPO 9560 and Chevrolet needed to install 50 copies to qualify the ZL1 Camaro for racing. Chevrolet eventually built 69 Camaros and 2 Corvettes with the ZL1 engine. ZL1 cars were blessed with a 5 year/50,000 mile warranty and were fully street legal. With factory exhausts and tires, ZL1 Camaros could turn low 13s; with headers and slicks, they could turn 11.6s @ 122mph. This was the fastest car ever produced by Chevrolet. Performance had its price - $4,160 for the ZL1 engine alone pushing the price of the Camaro ZL1 to an unbelieveable $7,200 (about double the price for a SS396 Camaro).

Ratings:
427 V8 [email protected], [email protected]

Installation:
1969 Chevrolet Camaros: 69.
1969 Chevrolet Corvettes: 2

Total Production: 71

*Chevrolet 302 1967-1969*
In 1967, Chevrolet quietly created a Z/28 option for its new Camaro. Specificaly designed to compete in the Club of America Trans Am racing series which placed a 305 cid limit on its entries, the Z-28 was available to the public solely to qualify the car for racing. What you got was a unique 302 cid small block that was created by taking the 327 block and installing the short-stroke 283 crank. Advertised horsepower was listed at just 290bhp, which was not very impressive until one hooked it up to a dyno and got actual readings of 360-400bhp. The Z/28 Camaro proved to be difficult to launch on the street because its high reving engine was lethargic under 4000rpm and worked best when it was shifted at 7500rpm (!).

Ratings:
427 V8 [email protected], [email protected]

Installation:
1967 Chevrolet Camaro Z/28: 602.
1968 Chevrolet Camaro Z/28: 7,199.
1969 Chevrolet Camaro Z/28: 19,014.

Total Production: 26,815.

*Chevrolet 454 LS6 1970*
General Motors finally lifted the ban on engines larger than 400 cid in intermediate cars in 1970 and Chevrolet responded by creating two new 454 cid V8s, the LS5 and LS6, and stuffed them into their Chevelle and El Camino. The LS6 used the same block as the LS5 but added on a 800-cfm Holley four barrel on an aluminum manifold, 11.25:1 compression, solid lifters, four-bolt mains, forged steel crank and connecting rods, forged aluminum pistons, and deep-groove accessory pullies. No production engine ever had a higher factory horsepower rating. The LS6 would be a one year only engine as the GM mandated switch to Regular Unleaded in 1971 sealed its doom.

Ratings:
[email protected], [email protected]

Installation:
1970 Chevrolet Chevelle SS454: ?.
1970 Chevrolet El Camino SS454: ?
Total Production: ?

*Pontiac 421 Super Duty 1962-1963*
In the early 1960s, auto racing was hot and Pontiac offered a tremendous selection of performance parts and options under the name "Super Duty." At the top of the Super Duty option list was a special line of Super Duty engines, based on its 421 V8, which Pontiac offered to the public inorder to meet new NHRA rules changes which required engines and body parts for the stock classes to be production options on retail vehicles. Therefore, the very limited Super Duty 421 was officially listed as an expensive, limited option on fullsize Pontiacs. Fewer than 180 were built for 1962, with the majority installed in Catalinas, although about 16 were installed in Pontiac's new personal luxury coupe, the Grand Prix. The 1962 Super Duty 421 was officially rated at 405 bhp, but true output was rumored to be around 460 bhp. Although street legal, these engines were truly race ready with four-bolt mains, forged rods and crank, solid lifters, and NASCAR heads. Stock car racing versions used a single four barrel carb, but street versions had twin Carter 500 cfm four barrel carbs and an aluminum intake manifold. Super Duty Catalinas also had free-flow cast iron headers with easily removable exhaust dumps that could be unbolted for even more power.

Pontiac increased SuperDuty performance for 1963, when buyers could order the Super Duty 421 in three states of tune which all benefited from an increase in the compression ratio from 11.0:1 to 12.0:1 and an increase in the maximum shift point from 5900 rpm to a screaming 6400 rpm. The mildest Super Duty 421, designed for high speed use, used a single four barrel carb and was rated at 390 bhp. Next up was the drag strip version which used a dual four barrel and was again underrated at 405 bhp. This engine came with aluminum exhaust manifolds standard and steel manifolds optional. At the top was a second drag strip version with a dual four barrel carb version and a 13.0:1 compression ratio which Pontiac timidly rated at 410 bhp. All this performance was too much for General Motors and it banned racing (and thus killed the Super Duty engines) at the end of 1963.

Ratings:
1962: SD 421 405 bhp @ 5600 rpm, 425 lb-ft @ 4400 rpm.
1963: SD 421 390 bhp. SD 421 405 bhp. SD 421 410 bhp.

Installation:
1962 Pontiac Catalina: Less than 180. 1962 Pontiac Grand Prix: 16
1963 Pontiac Catalina: ?
Total Production: ?

*Pontiac 455 Super Duty 1973-1974*
The Super Duty 455 V8 (SD-455) was introduced in the Pontiac Firebird in 1973. "Super Duty" was the name Pontiac used on its high performance (i.e. race ready) engines in the early 1960's, and the Super Duty 455 was a street legal race prepped engine. All SD-455's were hand assembled, and had a reinforced block, special cam shaft, aluminum pistons, oversize valves and header-like exhaust manifolds. Pontiac rated the SD-455 engines at a stout 310 bhp and 390 lb-ft, but experts agreed that it was closer to 370 bhp. This level of engine ratings were unheard of in an era when other manufacturer's engines' output were falling dramatically, and the Firebird became the only true performance car remaining in the market. Unfortunately, Super Duty engines were expensive and therefore rare; only 252 Trans Am's and 43 Formula 455's received the SD-455 engine. The Super Duty 455 would only survive until 1974, when it finally was dropped.

Ratings:
1973: 455 (SD) V8 310 bhp @ 4000 rpm, 390 lb-ft @ 3600 rpm.

Installation:
1973 Pontiac Firebird Formula 455: 43. 1973 Pontiac Firebird Trans Am: 252
1974 Pontiac Firebird: 943

Total Production: 1238


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2008)

*And the best of the lot!*
*MOPAR 413 Wedge ?-1965*
The 413 was really Chrysler Corporation's first drag racing engine, putting Dodge and Plymouth on the performance map and capturing the attention and interest of all enthusiasts. This engine has a special place in the hearts and minds of Chrysler engineers and executives as well as Mopar fans.

With the introduction of the 426 Max Wedge in 1963, the 413 Max Wedge was dropped from the Dodge and Plymouth lines, but the 413 in milder states-of-tune remained available in Chrysler cars. For 1963, you could order a single four-barrel 413 developing 340 hp at 4600 rpm and 470 pounds-feet of torque at 2800 rpm. Compression ratio was 10.0:1. There was also a dual four-barrel setup that developed 390 hp at 4800 rpm and 485 pounds-feet of torque at 3600 rpm.

There were three 413's to choose from in 1964. The single four-barrel unit had the same specs as the year before, except for a slightly higher compression ratio of 10.10:1 There was also another four-barrel 413 with 360 hp at 4800 rpm and 470 pounds-feet of torque at 3200 rpm. The dual four-barrel 413 suffered a drop in compression to 9.6:1, but it still pumped out 390 hp and had a higher torque rating than even the 426 Max Wedge.

The dual four-barrel 413 was dropped in 1965, leaving two 413'S with single four-barrel carburetion. Horsepower and torque readings were the same as the year before, but Chrysler fiddled with the compression ratio again, returning to 10.0:1. This was the last year of the 413's production.

Ratings:
1963: (1x4) 340 bhp @ 4600 rpm, 470 lb-ft @ 2800 rpm. (2x4) 390 bhp @ 4800 rpm, 485 lb-ft @ 3600 rpm.
1964: (1x4) 340 bhp @ 4600 rpm, 470 lb-ft @ 2800 rpm. (1x4) 360 bhp @ 4800 rpm, 470 lb-ft @ 3200 rpm. (2x4) 390 bhp @ 4800 rpm, 485 lb-ft @ 3600 rpm.
1965: (1x4) 340 bhp @ 4600 rpm, 470 lb-ft @ 2800 rpm. (1x4) 360 bhp @ 4800 rpm, 470 lb-ft @ 3200 rpm.

Installation: 

Total Production: ?

*426 Max Wedge 1962-1965*
The 426 Wedge engine, also with a wedge cylinder head design, first appeared in 1962, installed only in top-of-the-line Chryslers. It was not available in Dodges or Plymouths. This engine was not a high-performance powerplant in the drag racing sense. But this changed in 1963, when Chrysler introduced the 426 Max Wedge Stage II engine. The primary difference between this engine and the 413 Max Wedge, of course, was the larger bore of 4.25 inches, resulting in 426 ci.

The 426 Max Wedge was strictly designed for racing, and was offered in Plymouths as the Super Stock 426 and in Dodges as the 426 Ramcharger (the spelling was changed). Aside from the displacement, the visual differences between the 426 and 413 Max Wedge engines were slight. A Plymouth brochure showed its Super Stock 426 with a black, seven-blade fan. A Dodge brochure showed its 426 Ramcharger with a chrome, fourblade fan. In every other respect, the two were identical.

Like the 413 Max Wedge, the 426 Max Wedge was available with a choice of two compression ratios. The 11.0:1 engine developed 415 hp at 5600 rpm with 470 pounds-feet of torque at 4400 rpm. The 13.5:1 engine developed 425 hp at 5600 rpm and 480 pounds-feet of torque at 4400 rpm. Based on these figures, the 426 Max Wedge developed only five more horsepower and five pounds-feet more torque than the 413 Max Wedge. The elapsed times and trap speeds of Mopars running the 426 Max Wedge were no better than those for the 413 Max Wedge.

In 1964, Chrysler introduced the 426 Max Wedge Stage III. Improvements included larger-capacity Carter carburetors and larger air cleaners to accommodate them: a new camshaft with 320 deg rees of overlap: modified combustion chambers with deeper clearance notches around the valves; 13.0:1 pistons replaced by 12.5:1 pistons in the higher-compression engine: and new exhaust manifolds designed for NASCAR racing with tuned, equal-length twenty-one-inch passages, which dumped into two large steel tubes and then funneled into a 3'/2-inch-diameter head pipe on each side. Chrysler referred to this exhaust manifold system as Tri-Y headers.

With the introduction of the 426 race Hemi in 1964, racers had an even more powerful engine to use. The Hemi was designed to surpass the 426 Max Wedge, but the Hemi's production was limited, so the 426 Max Wedge remained a viable and affordable alternative. The 426 Max Wedge stayed in production through 1964.

There also was a street version of the 426 in 1964, but it lacked virtually all the Max Wedge components--with good reason. While you could walk into any Dodge or Plymouth dealer and order your Mopar with a 426 Max Wedge, the trouble started when you took delivery and tried to drive it home. The engine was almost undrivable on the street: the 426 MaxWedge was a racing engine, pure and simple. The 426 street wedge, while lacking the power of its snarling brother, also had none of the headaches.

The 426 street wedge had one four-barrel carburetor mounted on a cast iron intake manifold, and had provision for crossover heat to the manifold to aid warmup. The exhaust manifolds were conventional - not the wildly shaped units used on the Max Wedge. Compression was a healthy 10.3:1. Horsepower was 365 at 4800 rpm with 470 pounds-feet of torque at 3200 rpm.

The last year for the 365-hp 426 street wedge was 1965. Mopar fans who dreamed of having a 426 Street Hemi derived from the 426 Race Hemi would not have to dream much longer.

Ratings:
1963: (Max Wedge - 11.0:1) 415 bhp @ 5600 rpm, 470 lb-ft @ 4400 rpm. (Max Wedge - 13.5:1) 425 bhp @ 5600 rpm, 480 lb-ft @ 4400 rpm.
1964: (Street Wedge) 365 bhp @ 4800 rpm, 470 lb-ft @ 3200 rpm.

Installation: 

Total Production: ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2008)

*426 Hemi 1964-1971 "The Elephant Engine"*
On February 23, 1964, three Hemi-powered Plymouths and a Hemi-powered Dodge swept the Daytona 500, 1-2-3-4. It was a stunning victory which set the world of NASCAR racing on its ear. News of this awesome engine spread like wildfire.

As most Mopar enthusiasts know, the 426 Hemi was not the first Chrysler Hemi, but it was the best. Whereas the Hemis of the fifties were passenger-car engines, the 426 Hemi of 1964 was conceived strictly as a race engine, from the oil pan up. Its purpose was to win big on the NASCAR circuit and dominate organized drag racing.

Chrysler met the letter of the law in the NASCAR rule book with regard to the minimum production run of engines. However, the 426 Hemi was too successful for its own good. It was making a mockery of the competition, and NASCAR put its foot down. Instead of building several hundred blue-printed Hemis a year, Chrysler had to build several thousand and offer them in production vehicles. Chrysler had invested too much time and money developing the Hemi to walk away from NASCAR permanently (although it did so for one year); the company turned a liability into an asset and detuned the Hemi for the street.

The street Hemi was introduced in 1966 in the Plymouth Belvedere and Dodge Coronet and Charger. Both engines were very similar. The street and race Hemi had the same cast iron, stress-relieved block with a bore and stroke of 4.25x3.75 inches. The forged, shot-peened and Nitride-hardened crankshaft was the same for both street and race Hemi, as well as the impact-extruded pistons, crossbolt main bearing caps, forged connecting rods, iron cylinder heads and mechanical lifters.

The biggest differences between the street and race Hemi were the intake and exhaust manifolds. The intake manifold on the Race Hemi in 1964 and 1965 was a conventional aluminum dual-plane, single four barrel manifold. The track Hemi of 1966 used an aluminum plenum-ram single four-barrel manifold. For drag racing, the 1964 Hemi used an aluminum dual four-barrel plenum-ram manifold. The 1965 drag Hemi used the same manifold, but it was cast in magnesium; and to reduce weight even further, it used aluminum cylinder heads. The exhaust manifolds on the race Hemi were naturally of the header type, using 2 1/2-inch-outside-diameter tubing with steel castings or plates bolted to the cylinder heads. Length varied from thirty to forty inches.

Whereas the Race Hemi's used a single four barrel carburetor, the Street Hemi came with dual Carter 4-barrel carbs mounted on an aluminum dual-plane intake manifold. The compression ratio was reduced to 10.25:1 and cast iron heads were used instead of aluminum. The camshaft had both intake and exhaust durations of 276 degrees, compared to the 1966 track Hemi's 328 degrees. Valve overlap was fifty-two degrees on the street engine and 112 degrees on the track engine. Intake and exhaust valve lifts were 0.48 inch and 0.46 inch, respectively, while the track Hemi had 0.565-inch lift for both intake and exhaust. The valve springs were softer on the street Hemi to reduce camshaft wear. Racing valves were used in the street Hemi with an intake valve diameter of 2.25 inches and exhaust valve diameter of 1.94 inches. Despite all these modifications, the Street Hemi's advertised horsepower and torque ratings stayed at 425 hp at 5000 rpm and 490 foot-pounds of torque at 4000 rpm. Many people claim the output was closer to 500 hp. The 426 Hemi was a $1,100 option on many models and came with either a 4-speed manual or a Torque Flite automatic transmission. In addition, Hemis came only with a 1 year/12,000 mile warranty instead of the standard 5 year/50,000 mile warrany. Furthermore, that warranty was void if the car was "subjected to any extreme operation" (i.e. drag racing). Heaven forbid.

The 426 Hemi received several changes over its lifetime. In 1968, the 426 Hemi was strengthened with a slightly longer-duration cam, new valve springs, and revisions which reduced oil consumption. Its 425 bhp rating was left unchanged. 1970 saw the addition of hydraulic lifters, instead of the previous solid tappets. The Hemi stayed fast in 1971, when MOPAR detuned several of its other engines, but that would be its last year.

Ratings:
1966 - 1971: 425bhp @ 5000rpm, 490 lb-ft @ 4000 rpm.

Installation:
1966 - 1971 Dodge Charger
1968 - 1971 Dodge Super Bee
1968 - 1971 Plymouth GTX
1968 - 1971 Plymouth Road Runner
1969 Dodge Daytona
1970 Plymouth Superbird
1970 - 1971 Dodge Challenger
1970 - 1971 Plymouth 'Cuda

Special Order:
1968 Dodge Dart
1967 - 1969 Plymouth 'Cuda

Total Production:
Approximately 10,000.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2008)

Remember those Wilbur1....wouldn't mind to have a few of these bad boys in my garage...


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yea me too


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 17, 2008)

For those that wants a stylish garage at home...
Gas Station Reproduction Memorabilia Collectibles- Old Gas Pumps, Old Garage Signs, Racing Signs, Oil Cans

50\'s Memorabilia - Nostalgic Collectibles - CrusinTheFifties


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Alfa-Romeo 8C Competizione....*What can you say but...YUMMY!


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Bad a$$


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2008)

What's the latest updates on your thingmys and whatmacallits...? Any new toys?


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nah nothin new yet, right now im fuel injecting a turbo ford motor in a buggy. also working on a meyers manx with a turboed vw should make about 450 to 500 hp, ya know what ive got some pics of my toy im building ill get em for ya


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2008)

That would be great!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2008)

Jaguar XK120





Jaguar XK140





Jaguar XK150





Aston Martin DB6





Lamborghini 400 GT 2+2





Maserati Ghibli


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 6, 2008)

Shaguar!!!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Check this out! VW type 1 1600 with 4 cams! guy made his own heads and timing set up!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2008)

THAT in a nice Type 1 callooker.....yummy!


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh my god! 64 ragtop with hilborn injection, the thing would prob. make about 300 to the wheels! watch out mr porsche I have some others from australia that these guys are building pretty wicked ill go get them


----------



## Hurleyslegacy (Apr 14, 2008)

My husband is British, and we both now live in Augusta, GA (better known for The Master's golf thing)  
He just bought a 1975 Jensen. I had never seen one before...but after finding out that they were a handbuilt British car...I was amazed. I thought that you guys might enjoy seeing it.  (or rather....one like it....)
Marty




If my link does not show up....you can google Jensen Interceptor....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2008)

Do that Wilbur1!

Jensen Interceptor was/is a nice car...


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Found em lucky


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Apr 23, 2008)

here are my favorite cars!!
If i had the money for them!!
Can you guess what this are???


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice cars!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMt0LhpJGlE_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNNSQE7sQnc_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Omj6zxtIB0_ Hold on to your hats....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwTz5vSLQJg_


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUvgLIOXSEE_


----------



## wilbur1 (May 3, 2008)

Cool vid lucky! Got back from the 1/8 th mile drags last night another shop called us out to race their turbo nissan skyline against our vw bug theve been talking smack to me and my partner for over a week about how there gonna woop us bad guess what they LOST very badly then they broke while we proceeded to race all night! their car has been to the track every friday night, we havent been in 2 years!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2008)

U da maaaan W!!  Did they run home to mummy crying about the baaad boys, whoopin' their *sses?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2008)

Here's a question gents....

Bullitt's '68 Mustang or Eleanor? For me, there's no doubts whatsoever....Bullitt's! 8) Of course I'll have the '68 Charger to go...


----------



## wilbur1 (May 3, 2008)

Well they couldnt run.....so i helped them push it back on the trailer


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2008)

Aaaah....it was one of those trailer queens?


----------



## wilbur1 (May 3, 2008)

Yeah but so is our bug, the thing went 6.0 sec. at 112 mph not bad for sittin in the shop corner for 2 years


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2008)

Well, then your queen is a better queen than their queen which is just a lowly princess...


----------



## wilbur1 (May 3, 2008)

Yup now its a brokeback princess


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2008)

Hope that you wrote that on it mate...


----------



## wilbur1 (May 3, 2008)

No but i should of  gotta be sportsman like ya know thats why we helped push


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2008)




----------



## wilbur1 (May 7, 2008)

Very nice lucky, should have some more shots of my buggy tonight for ya


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2008)

Where's my pics Wilbur1 mate?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 8, 2008)

So now I know what happened to all the '55 Chevies!!

Lucky, from your question earlier - definately the 'Stang! What else (especially seeing as how I owned one exaclty like it! )

I have a pic of my dad from the '50s sitting a rod exaclty like the 3rd pic from the bottom on those hot rod pics you posted. See if I can get it scanned.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2008)

Please do buddy!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 8, 2008)

Well lets see how good these come out


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking good matey! Now, can you fit these with a 426 Hemi....??


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh yeah but it weighs too much and isnt as fast,


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2008)

Too much power and no grip I guess, eh?


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 8, 2008)

That last shot was a 440


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2008)

440 in a Pontiac? I think that Smokey Yunick would have said something....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2008)

Such a simplier time! Dials easy to read, carbs that a 5 yr old can work on and engines that you can count all the parts on two hands. Miss those days.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 10, 2008)

Those were the days buddy, real engines, real cars etc. etc....


----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Well lets see how good these come out



very nice 

Personaly I always liked the the dune buggys very sixties icon


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 10, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Those were the days buddy, real engines, real cars etc. etc....



second that lucky.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2008)

trackend, I grew up in a town that in the 1800s made glass. All around are empty sand pits - huge. When I was a kid there was a dune buggy club that would have races there in the summer. You could watch for free! It was great! Can't do that now.


----------



## Clave (Jun 13, 2008)

*token 'that's a big ****' joke*


----------



## Clave (Jun 13, 2008)

Also:

*Token 'I can't believe a male chicken is censored!' wtf?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 20, 2008)

I know that it's a Chevy....but it's '57 Bel Air with a fuel injection......yummy!


----------



## Negative Creep (Jun 23, 2008)

Picked up a new car a little while ago. Needed something a bit better on fuel and cheaper to run but still being fun and rear wheel drive. So I got myself a lightweight Japanese fighter











It is absolutely fantastic - not quick in a straight line but just so much fun in the twisties. Ignore the hairdresser tag and give one a try - you'll be converted!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 24, 2008)

I love those cars, we used to put turbos on them man that was fun


----------



## Njaco (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey, Lucky. I found only one of my dad so far. I have more but couldn't find them at the moment. I think my dad said it was about 1955.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2008)

That is sooooo cool buddy! Thanks a million for sharing!


----------



## JugBR (Jul 1, 2008)

man, from the american cars i like the fords 1958 - 1973; the mustangs, the shelbys, the galaxies, etc... specially the frist shelbys, i think they´re the best. its nice to see those cars...

gm and mopar i dont like, just too much square cars, no lines, no art !

in brazil we have some old mustangs, mavs, camaros, dodge darts, galaxies... its nice to see.

i have a ford corcel 78, its a real junkie, buts still a ford !

but what really drives me crazy is the old jeep willys overland !!!






man i need to buy one of these ! but i would like one very spartan as possible, the real jeep you know, no radio, no confortable seats, the most military as possible !






a toyota bandeirante also would fits fine !






or a jeep gurgel


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 1, 2008)

FORD GTHO PHASE THREE. There we go we have reached perfection, the forum can now be closed .


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 1, 2008)

But not without mentioning the word LANDCRUISER, there now we can close it. Concur comrad ?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2008)

I found the ultimate car for the family man, luxurious and big enough to carry the family and some groceries...with a V-12 that puts out 550hp! I was very fortunate to see one of these "in the wild" a month or so ago. The driver, who did not own it, he was "just the driver", let me take a look inside too. What a machine! This one was built in 2004 and was the first Maybach on the west coast of the US. 

The base model for an '08 will set you back $335,000. Now, if I sell enough pictures to buy one of these, I'll be pretty damn happy with that!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 2, 2008)

Great looking car, Eric. But I think I'll stick to Jug's suggestion.

Here is the vehicle I miss the most. 1969 Landrover '88 with a 250cyl Chevy engine, aftermarket overdrive and transmission brake among other stuff. Had it for 10 years and regret ever getting rid of it. Didn't go well with my marriage. Now they're both ex's.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2008)

P*ssies.....! Sorry chaps, there's only one Jeep..! The machine guns are for the occasion of a road rage attack....





Sorry, the .50 is in parts getting cleaned.


----------



## JugBR (Jul 2, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> P*ssies.....! Sorry chaps, *there's only one Jeep..!* The machine guns are for the occasion of a road rage attack....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



agreed ! 100%






IS STRONG, IS JEEP !


----------



## Njaco (Jul 2, 2008)

Doesn't have two guns but it has two kids!  Loved the Jeep as well. Second on my list. This was a Jeep-For-tots that I went to with the kids and my Jeep sponsored by the Marine Corps.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 2, 2008)

Had the absolute pleasure of driving a 1996 [in 1996] Jaguar V12 from
Va. Beach to Richmond, Va. [100 miles] to deliver it to a customer. Then
driving the Toyota they had loaned her back to Va Beach. If that car had
wings it would fly !! One hundred miles per hour is a piece of cake !!

Alas..... I couldn't afford it....

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Here ya go lucky not a car but pretty cool
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9x8rBKC4BE_


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2008)

*1960 Chrysler 300F*

The dawning era of muscle cars took a powerful turn with the 1960 Chrysler 300F. In the formative years of factory performance, automakers reserved their hottest engines for their largest -- and usually most-expensive -- models. Early Chrysler muscle cars were best expressed by the stylish and exclusive "letter-series" machines. The first of these was the 1955 C-300 with its 300-bhp Hemi-head V-8. The 1960 Chrysler 300F continued the tradition of power and panache with its special trim and a sporty interior that boasted four bucket-type leather seats and a full-length console.






Chrysler specified its most-advanced engines for these image leaders. A dual-quad 413-cid wedge replaced the hemi in the '59 letter-series. It made the same 380 bhp as the previous year's standard 392-cid Hemi, but was 100 pounds lighter and simpler to build. 






For '60, the 413 gained a radical ram induction system in which each four-barrel carb fed the opposite cylinder bank via 30-inch "outrigger" tubes. The length of the runners was calculated to produce a super-charging effect in the heart of the rpm range.






Ram induction was available on 361-and 383-cid Dodge and Plymouth engines, but only Chryslers and Imperials could get the 413, and only the 300F had ram induction standard. Horsepower was 375; optional "short-ram" tubes, which looked the same but differed internally, yielded 400 bhp at 5200 rpm and 465 lb-ft of torque at 3600. 



Pushbutton TorqueFlite automatic was standard, but a French-built four- speed manual was optional for just this season, ending up in only a few 300Fs. Chrysler built 964 300F hardtops and 248 convertibles for '60, a peak year for letter-series performance. 






The 400-bhp option wasn't offered after the '62 300H, and thereafter the cars became less and less distinct from regular models until the true letter-series concluded with the '65 300L. These striking automobiles were a bridge from the days of sporty elegance to the age of Detroit muscle.

The 1960 Chrysler 300F

Specifications
Wheelbase, inches: 126.0
Weight, lbs: 4,270
Number built: 1,212
Base price: $5,411

Top Available Engine
Type: ohv V-8
Displacement, cid: 413
Fuel system: 2 x 4bbl.
Compression ratio: 10.0:1
Horsepower @ rpm: 375 @ 5000
Torque @ rpm: 495 @ 2800

Representative Performance
0-60 mph, sec: 7.0
1/4mile, sec @ mph: 16.00 @ 85.0


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2008)

I love my 95 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited (even though she is a gas hog):







but I cant wait to get three new (well two will be new) Jeeps when I get to Alaska next year.

For me: 
Jeep Grand Cherokee





For my wife:
Jeep 4 Door Wranger





And for my weekend pleasure:
Jeep CJ-7


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2008)

*1963 Plymouth 426 Wedge*

Dodge's one-year flirtation with downsizing ended for 1963, and its big models returned to the 119-inch wheelbase. Plymouth stuck with the 116-inch span, but both divisions cleaned up the styling. No sign of fickleness under the hood, however, where the devastating new 426-cid wedge awaited. Indeed, the 1963 Plymouth 426 Wedge was a mighty engine that could be found in a number of the automaker's muscle cars.






This was basically a bored 413, again called the Ram Charger at Dodge and the Super Stock at Plymouth. Dual Carter four-barrels and the upswept ram's-head exhaust headers were retained. But the 426 got a host of internal beef-ups to make 415 bhp on 11.0:1 compression or 425 bhp on 13.5:1. Stage III 425-bhp versions followed during the year with further modifications including larger-bore carbs, recast heads, and 12.5:1 compression.






Preferred transmission was a heavy-duty TorqueFlite automatic, which again used pushbutton gear selection. The alternative was a floor-mounted three-speed manual; Chrysler didn't yet have a four-speed. Available axle ratios ranged from 2.93:1 to 4.89:1.






This was serious ordnance, ill-suited for everyday use. Indeed, brochures warned that the 426 was "not a street machine" but was "designed to be run in supervised, sanctioned drag-strip competition ... Yet, it is stock in every sense of the word." 

Plymouth offered the 426 Wedge in all full-size models, from the sleeper Savoy to the luxury Sport Fury, and even made available a race-ready aluminum front-end package that trimmed 150 pounds.






Mopar's most-popular street performer in '63 was the 330-bhp 383-cid V-8. But the 426 Wedge was there for the asking. Hot Rod fueled a 13.5:1-compression version with 102-octane and took it to the Pomona dragstrip. Running a TorqueFlite with a 4.56:1 gear, the magazine smoked a 12.69-second ET at 112 mph.


The 1963 Plymouth
Belvedere 426 Wedge

Specifications
Wheelbase, inches: 116.0
Weight, lbs: 3,400
Number built: NA
Base price: $3,000

Top Available Engine
Type: ohv V-8
Displacement, cid: 426
Fuel system: 2 x 4bbl.
Compression ratio: 13.5:1
Horsepower @ rpm: 425 @ 5600
Torque @ rpm: 480 @ 4400

Representative Performance
0-60 mph, sec: 6.5
1/4 mile, sec @ mph: 13.66 @ 107


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 1, 2008)

See if we can get this one running again....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 1, 2008)

1955 Oldsmobile Convertable!!! 324 V8 Engine, power everything!!!


----------



## ratdog (Dec 1, 2008)

try.......these


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 2, 2008)

How about this Jan? it has your name written all over it


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 2, 2008)

When car design meant something, OR....cars I could see myself drive down to the French riviera..! 8)


----------



## rochie (Dec 2, 2008)

i was always partial to the lancia stratos


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 3, 2008)

love that aston martin lucky


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah with Jason ,DB5 is it?

hopefully get me one of these in about 6months


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 3, 2008)

At least back in the day, you could fiddle with those doo da's and squiggly bits under the hood/bonnet yourself, should you have any mishaps....


----------



## muller (Dec 4, 2008)

If money was no object I'd buy one of these, not to drive, but just to look at, I think its the most beautiful car ever made. It's gorgeous from every angle. 1939 Alfa Romeo 2900C 8)





















And one of these for tearing around the twisty lanes where I live. 

Alfasud Sprint 6C






But the only Alfa I could afford was one of these, still love her though!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 4, 2008)

Since we're talking racing....


----------



## fly boy (Dec 4, 2008)

I would like one of those Deloreon's from back to the future (minis the time thing)


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow
a car thread, hope I'm not too late
I agree with the original sentiment of the thread, back in the day you had a fighting chance of putting something right yourself, if it broke down. Maintenance was a walk in the park.

I am a fan of, and own two Vauxhall Cavalier Mk IIIs

if you're in Europe, you know these as Opel Vectra As
if you're in North America, they're Euro-GMs
if you're in Oz/NZ, they'll be Holden something-or-others

They're both 2.0 16v engines, though one is the later ecotec and the earlier version is the mighty redtop. The redtop is currently engine-out for a complete rebuild; seals, gaskets and some metal bits as I see fit and the ecotec will go under the knife for its own rebuild once the redtop's finished.

Both lowered and stiffened and both on expensive, free-flow systems custom-built by LongLife and including German LexMaul manifolds. Both with mods yet to be incorporated, hopefully this year, including lighter flywheels, punchier cams (in the ecotec) and re-maps all round.

Most of my colleagues come round and say "ohhh, they're showroom..." well, nice but I'm the owner and I can tell you they're not, they just get alot of love.
There's nothing really special about them in performance terms, they're not as fast as modern designs, they reach their handling limit pretty quickly but on the upside, they're cheap to buy, cheap to maintain, easy to maintain and not as fast doesn't necessarily mean not fast - how fast is 'fast enough', on a public road? Constantly sized up by Imprezzas, Evos, high-spec Mondeos and even the occasional Porsche, they still see a Cav as a car to beat.

They're hugely satisfying to own.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2009)

Never too late for this thread mate....8)


----------



## Negative Creep (Mar 30, 2009)

Seems like a shameless excuse to post my current cars



























Problem is, I need ot start saving for my New Zealand trip. So I may have to buy my next car not for speed or handling, but........economy. It may even be a diesel. Oh the shame


----------



## Geedee (Apr 1, 2009)

Sigh....wish I still had 'Egor'. ? Unfortunately he was sold while I was in Cyprus  

I designed and made the bodywork myself and had this car on the road for nine years plus and used it every day. Might do a thread on its build...whadja fink ?


----------



## sturmer (Apr 2, 2009)

@geedee:thats a nice looking car, and about that thread it would interest me. i build rc models myself (okay you cant compare it with a car ) but its fun to know how things get build

to get back on topic, someday i would love to own a Mustang from 60-70's.


----------



## Amsel (Apr 6, 2009)

1976 Chevrolet 3/4 Ton 4x4. Easy to work on and tough.


----------



## Torch (Apr 6, 2009)

I remember going back to Toulon from the Cirquit Paul Ricard down a twisty road and this thing came blasting towards us in a controlled drift, my dad was PO'd but I loved it.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 6, 2009)

Ah! The Renault Alpine rally car of the 1970's! Always wanted one of those, and very nearly got one many years later. Fantastic vehicle!


----------



## Torch (Apr 6, 2009)

I was wondering if anybody would recognize it...


----------



## Amsel (Apr 6, 2009)

Not mine, but I have owned a couple. Long lasting.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 6, 2009)

Amsel said:


> Not mine, but I have owned a couple. Long lasting.


Have a couple of doors and running boards for that thing and a 350 4bolt if interested


----------



## Heinz (Apr 7, 2009)

Rocked up at a cruise night tonight, entered with in the show area with some very sweet rides. Including a 427 Camaro which I stood behind as it revved  Big buick's, caddys, 32's they all rocked up. 

Heres a few shots of my 77 Holden Torana from a recent cruise down a few nearby beach roads. 

Also a shot of my new purchase which is my daily driver. 1995 VS Holden Commodore, 3.8 V6, makes about 200hp and with it being a light car and rear wheel drive its easy to get sideways. Once I'm off my probationary licence I'm buying a V8 manual version of the Commodore. 8)


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 7, 2009)

Sweet Holdens mate 8)


----------



## Heinz (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah least you saw em ey?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah I got ya -(

Edit:If I win lotto I'm buying me a 5.7 V8 Holden Monaro


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 8, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Edit:If I win lotto I'm buying me a 5.7 V8 Holden Monaro



Oooh.....not me! I'd get my licence sorted once and for f*cking all! Build myself a couple bad *ss retro/rat rods and kustoms all with either 331, 354, 392, 348, 409 or flatheads....8)


----------



## Negative Creep (Apr 14, 2009)

Spotted this outside the cinema last night





















Suffice to say I drove all the way back round to get some more pictures. What a car, if only I could of heard it driving


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2009)

WTF!? Is that an Australian or something? Can't remember seeing the likes before....


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 14, 2009)

This is so bad
it will make your teeth bleed

HORRIBLE body shop experience - details inside. 350z ruined. - MY350Z.COM Forums

note the use of 'alternative' materials eg carpentry screws. Yes, there are 75 pages of comment, fortunately all the action is on page 1.

Don't enjoy...


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Surely they should be targetting the automotive industry's business model across the board, rather than axing any one particular brand?

Reports of Pontiac's end sadden fans of muscular brand - CNN.com


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2009)

Plymouth a few years back, now maybe Pontiac, who's next?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2009)

I think that I speak for all of us when I say


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 29, 2009)

Thought that I'd get this thread up and running again, with some classy lassies.... 8)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 29, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> WTF!? Is that an Australian or something? Can't remember seeing the likes before....



First Pic looks to be a 1966 or 67 Dodge Charger. Dukes of Hazzard boys drove a 1969 Dodge Charger R/T and this one is defanately a few years prior to that. 66 and 67 model look so close together I can't tell the difference. Rear deck/trunk throws me off a little on this one.

I'll take either of the two Rod's in the second and third pictures. Something about a shiny black Hot-Rod. First Black Beauty looks to be a 50 Merc Leadsled. Love them big 50-51 Mercury Rods.
Last picture looks like a 1940 Ford Deluxe?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 29, 2009)

For 60-70's Musclecars I've alway wanted one of these. 1970 Mercury Cougar Eliminator with a 428 Super Cobra Jet Engine under the hood!!! Would make those little Japanese 4 bangers that sound like overgrown Mosquitos tremble in fear when I pulled up next to them!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 29, 2009)

Not to mention that those diaperhunters/boyracers wouldn't be _all that cool_ anymore.....

I think that the last black Ford is a '35 or a '36.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep, you're correct. Probably a '36. Those years tend to look the same to me. 40 Ford Deluxe has a different grill and the headlights were integrated right into the front fenders.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 29, 2009)

I like the Ford '40, LOVE the '40 pickups, but otherwise I prefer the '35-'36 a tad more.... 8) The '39 Chevy isn't all that bad either!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 29, 2009)

The black 3 window coupe at the gas station is a 36.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2009)

Got to love those '40 Ford pickups, especially when they look this good and what about those '57-'59 Dodge Sweptside ones, how many pickups came with fins!? 8)


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 22, 2009)

My neighbor just finished restoring two 1950's ford pick up I believe. I have to get shots of those and my dads police cars


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, get cracking then buddy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Heinz (Nov 22, 2009)

Jan and others that car that Negative Creep took a photo of is Australia. Its a Valiant Charger one of the big muscle cars out here in its day. Valiant naturally are part of the mopar family. Its a great car I had no idea anyone had imported one to the UK though!
Chrysler Valiant Charger - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'll try and get some shots up from a few rod runs I've done in my car.


Cheers.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 4, 2009)

OK, I have to laugh at this. Dad has a 4 car garage that he has 3 classic cars stored in and his big bus of a Conversion Van. Has complained for years of not having enough room to turn around in it and wanted to get rid of one of the Classics.
So, just over a month ago he sells his 1966 Ford Mustang to the neighbors Son-In-Law.
Last night I find out he is looking at another classic car, a 1961 Oldsmobile Super 88 Holiday. 
I found the car he is looking at buying on-line and think it is rather homely myself, what do you think? She's got some muscle under the hood though, 324 ci V8.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 4, 2009)

I think it's a sharp car but that's just my opinion and we know what they are like.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 4, 2009)

I went to see the car today. It's at a local Car Museum/Dealer. Looks nicer in person, should really get up and go with the big V8 under the hood. Pretty clean little car, couple nics in the paint where they used some of that brush on paint to cover, but was still hard to pick out.
They also had a big 1957 Cadillac and a57 Ford Fairlane 500 Convertable in better than new condition for sale. Bit out of my price range, but they were gorgeous. Next timeI go I'm bringing my camera.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 5, 2009)

I _like_ it! Todays car designers should take a trip back to the past to learn about _styling_....


----------



## jamierd (Dec 5, 2009)

back then cars were designed to look good now they have to follow all these regulations for emissions and safety etc which has changed the cars looks for the worse


----------



## Heinz (Dec 5, 2009)

eh you know as much as I dig nostalgia and believe me I am a massive muscle/hot rod fan I still think new car design is every bit as good. All cars reflect the society at the time and some of the new Aston Martins right now are damn beautiful. 

I will be honest late 40s and late 50s are my favourite era for car design globally I have to admit.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 7, 2009)

I gotta disagree there Heinz mate. My favorite cars are Aussie muscle car, new and old 8)
If I gotta pic favorites it'd have to be a GTHO PHASE 3 

For the rest of you uncultured fools I have provided pics 
(apologies beforehand if they are crazy resolutions)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 7, 2009)

Not a bad looking vehicle at all.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 8, 2009)

Thats what I said Aussie? I said new car designers are every bit as good as the old stuff, its all about context and time. We now look at old cars and compare to today yet back then especially in the 50s design was a race to futuristic ideas and design limits were being severely tested.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 8, 2009)

I meant the 40's and 50's mate, no offense intended 
And yeah, I agree, it's all time and date specific. I also think that the new Falcons and Commodores look damn fine...Gotta love the VE...Although I am a Ford man XD


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 8, 2009)

And by the way mate, G'day, long time no see  
Been away doing grade 12. Just did my Uni application today. Engineering and Architecture.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 8, 2009)

The first pic is an FPV F6. Basically Australians love 4 door sedan spots cars. Which basically means it's a soccer mums car with a F***Ing big turbo smashed onto it. The thing you can see in the grill is the intercooler. I think these things run about 13-14 boost. This thing goes......fast. It's 0-100 in under 5 seconds. Basically Australia is the place to look if you want to see the modern muscle car  For reference, the F6 is a 4.0 liter Straight Six...(one of the few straight sixes on the market, ford have been using this motor is various guises for about 35 years)












And here is it's main competitor. The Holden HSV. This ladies is a true muscle car, no fancy turbo or six cylinder...it's a 6.2 litre V8. This thing doesn't go as fast as the F6...but it looks better I reckon XD


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2009)

I only see some grocerygetters.....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 9, 2009)

Careful Lucky, sports sedans are higher than Jesus on an Aussie's mind 
And sure, they might be grocery getters, but I'll bet they could also lay down rubber from home to the grocery shop as well 8)
And while doing it look pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 9, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I only see some grocerygetters.....



There's nostalgia and then's fear of change?

I mean those vehicles Aussie posted have GT/Muscle ques all over them not to mention they actually are pretty damn fast, steer oh and brake within a 3km radius.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thats right mate, as one journalist said on wikipedia I think " Australia has become the place to look for the modern muscle car" 
Honestly, were still going with cars that most of the world abandoned 20-30 years ago. Our cars have got pedigree too, some of the best 4 door sedans in the world come from the land down under.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 9, 2009)

Couldnt have said it better myself.

infact have a gander at these 2. The first one you fellas in the UK get now days. The Vauxhall VXR Bathurst edition. A mere 590hp or so thanks to a Walkinshaw supercharger.







Secondly is a well known Australian brand HDT Holden Dealer Team which has been rebirthed. Offering this monster. 670hp supercharged v8.





Brembos are also becoming common place for these machines now to, these can throw with the best sports sedans/saloons in the world imho.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 9, 2009)

Although I'm with you when it comes to cars, I tell ya what Jan, having been in both the BF F6 Typhonn and the new FG FPV GT, they are pretty quick cars, especially with the right person driving it  I managed to drive the GT with a 6 speed manual gearbox and I found it a right real handful to keep 422 ponies on/under 100kms lol!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey Screaming Eagle, how are you mate ? 
And yeah guys I reckon Australia has got the best sports sedans in the world. 
And Heinz, just to offset that Holden influence, I will put some more FORD in 
I will also admit that sometimes we take it too far, for example the W427, I just can't see how something like that is viable, seems a real brain fart on holdens part. Did you know they still use pushrod motors 0_o in their V8's. 
Even my '94 falcon has OHC so i think it's time these guys upgraded their motors too.
C'mon lucky look at that and tell me you don't like it 





Not too mention when they get stripes on the sides XD and a bonnet bulge for the motor, now that sort of styling is DEFIANTLY muscle car. 











I don't know about you fullas, but this thin is gorgeous and proof that Australia does make some world class cars.

On an end note, this is my 900 th post, and Im damn glad that i managed to sneek some Falcon pics in for it 8)


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 9, 2009)

SWEET shots Aussie/Heinz! 

Although stop posting those shots Aussie mate , or you'll convert me to a Ford person 

Usually prefer Holdens but God damn are the new FPV's sexy!  First F6 you posted is like 

Saying that tho , VE's are mighty sweet too , had the joy of spending a few minutes in a SS VE Commy today ( was driven like it should be driven I can assure you )



Lucky13 said:


> I only see some grocerygetters.....



 Thats a piss take right?


----------



## Heinz (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice shots Aussie. I agree HSV still are using 2 valves per cyl however its honest power. The Ford XR6Turbo is still the baddest production engine in Australia imo!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 9, 2009)

Baddest as in unreliable and crap ?
or baddest as in UNF***INGBELIEVEABLE power and torque ? XD
Gotta love 4 valves per cylinder and a massive turbo, I also love the straight six mate, you can keep you V6's any day  they might give more power/cubic capicity, but they don't have that low down grunt that I love


----------



## Heinz (Dec 9, 2009)

I meant baddest in being awesome. You could nuke the internals of a Ford 6 and it would still come back for more.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 9, 2009)

Damn straight Alex!

mate has a 04 XR6 Turbo..

From experience I know that FLYS


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Sorry fellas if I stepped on some toes here.... Think that my '50-'60 muscle car/hotrod/kustom car brain had a brainfart earlier...the first thing I thought of seeing these cars were "boyracers/diaper hunters".
Have to admit that I do like what you chaps can do to a car like Vauxhall etc., wouldn't mind to have the last car, the black and gold one, looks like a nice honeywaggon, 8) even if it's a.....well, Ford and modern on top of that!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 9, 2009)

It's cool mate, were protective of our cars 
That black and gold one is the Falcon GT-P, the Flagship Falcon, basically the best (although not the fastest) Ford of Australia has to offer, you will pick one up for about $80 000 (I think, guys is that about right)
So, roughly I think thats about 40 000 pounds.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 9, 2009)

And in response to your first post about spark plugs, check out this mother. 0_o even has extractors, man would I have hated to pay for them XD


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm with Lucky, I like the classic stuff. 50's thru early-mid 70's gas guzzling V-8 power. Nothing beats the sound of a big V-8's rumble. I always laugh when I hear one of those 4 bangers that sound like a oversized mosquito take off from a stoplight. I usually can keep up with them in my big 4X4 Chevy Silverado.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Do that with a 440 sixpak, 426 Hemi, 427 or a 454, you'll blow them of the street before the next set of street lights! They'll panic, think that it's a earthquake!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 9, 2009)

Amen Lucky.
Spoke with my Dad last night, sounds like he is going to make an offer on that 61 Oldsmobile this Friday. Been looking at different pictures of that car and it's styling is starting to grow on me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Same here....like that styling, its a d*mn nice looking car!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 11, 2009)

I agree Buck. It's the type of car that will maintain it's value pretty evenly also so it's probably a good investment.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 11, 2009)

Father made an offer on that 61 Olds earlier today, SOLD!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 11, 2009)

Ouch!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 11, 2009)

Let me clarify that, sold, to my Father that is
His auto insurance company closed for the day for a Company Christmas party so he was unable to put insurance on it, so he has not picked it up yet. Next week he'll be looking for a ride to go pick it up. Looks like I'll be picking him up and giving him a ride to the place he bought it from next week sometime.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 11, 2009)

NICE!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 11, 2009)

Hell yea Bucky!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 12, 2009)

Awesome as man!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 12, 2009)

Congrats buck


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 12, 2009)

Eh. It's not a Phase 3, so it's not the best XD
But all the same, nice job mate


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2009)

Well done mate!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, not sure why everyone is giving me attaboys? My Father is the buyer and owner of the "New" Olds. First thing he said to me last week when I spoke with him is "There is something wrng with me, why the he!! do I need another car? Just as bad as a kid at Christmas, he says, well, I guess it is Christmas he said afterwards

Hell, it's only money! You can't take it with you, and the Government will not use is very wisely after you tip over so why not spend it.


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 15, 2009)

DMC Delorean Series II

PistonHeads Headlines


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 17, 2009)

Dad picked up his "new" car yesterday. Didn't care for driving it home on the slippery roads from the weeks earlier snow, but what do you do when you don't have a way to trailer it? Made it home safely and it is now restig in his garage.
Took a look at it in the Garage and it is a nice clean car. Even the engine compartment is spotless. 
Found out that the 61 Olds Super 88's engine is rated at 325HP!! Not bad for a production car. Hope he lets me take it for a test drive some springtime


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice, but you're gonna have to floor it at least once!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 17, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Nice, but you're gonna have to floor it at least once!



No doubt, when he's not looking 
He did say that the steering was a little on the loose side, but should be able to work on that pretty easily.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 18, 2009)

And thats one of the many reasons I love older cars


----------



## Heinz (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice stuff Buck, its good fun tinkering with old cars then going for a burn. I do the same jump in my Aussi classic fire her up and take it for a burn on my local quiet roads. Its really relaxing 8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 18, 2009)

I think your dad made a good purchase Buck. I hope you guys have a lot of fun with it come spring.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqtbaQL8K9Y_


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice one Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2012)

Can you see the video?? Because I see feck all!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 13, 2012)

Just click on the YouTube button at the bottom of the screen. That should take you to the site.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2012)

Much rather than ANY of todays 4x4's! 8)


----------



## Airframes (Mar 14, 2012)

Now _that's_ what I call a decent 4 x4 ! Volvo? I want one!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2012)

Yup! Volvo! A RAPTGB 915 or TP21 as they were known.... At least here's the 4x4 NOT a sales argument and you won't break out in sweat, getting too close to any dirt road etc., etc....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2012)

Saw one for sale in the UK a few years back, in top condition, although Olive Drab overall. Far as I remember, it was up for around £4K.


----------



## CORSNING (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey, Guys.
I've owned a '68 Corvette 327/350hp., '69 GTO 400RA-III, '69 Buick GS 400RA and an extremely fun to drive '83 280ZX. But into today's world I wouldn't trade my '95 Del Sol (34-46mpg) for any of them. Its extremely maneuverable, great on gas ( yes I'm fairly poor ) and the top pops out in good weather. Two seater (no kids in the back). But then again, I'm a breath away from 60yrs. old and trying to pay off my house. I'm 6'4" and don't fit into a Viper. I fit well into the '67 Dauphine. If I could afford it, I'd probably buy a Honda S-2000. But then again, I'm becoming an old fart that has to deal with reality. God bless you all and I hope that you don't ever let go of your dreams.


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm more into the older cars too, I don't really trust myself with a fast car on the highway, i'd have to try it out.
My daily driver is a 96 Jetta, and i'm fixing up a 66 AMC American station wagen, with a Cherokee 4.0 and 5 spd, to haul the grandkids and stuff around.

But I still circle track race, so that helps keep my demons at rest. I even tow with a older truck, a 82 J10 Jeep.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2012)

Got to be the coolest taillights of any musclecar, right? 8)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 3, 2012)

Those are pretty cool, but I like these even better. Manufactured in the same year I was, it's a 1965 Chevy Impala.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2012)

Back in the day, when cars looked, felt, smelt like real cars! That Impala is the size of a destroyer!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 3, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Back in the day, when cars looked, felt, smelt like real cars! That Impala is the size of a destroyer!


 
Yeah, but she is so pretty! Just remember, big cars have big back seats I shouldn't have to tell you what happens in the back seat


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2012)

In Jan's case, it's full of empty Guinness cans and burger wrappers .........


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2012)

.....and laaaadiiieeeesss!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2012)

Heck, there was certainly room enough for all 3 (and yourself).

I kind of miss the old bench seats.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2012)

Todays cars aren't built for socialising in the rear seat, heck....they're not built for _anything!_


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 3, 2012)

Some from the cruise in here in town. And yes, the interior is factory original in the yellow car in the last shot.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 3, 2012)

Late 60's Barracude, but what year? 67-68's all look very simular to me. Nice auto's no matter what year.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2012)

I think that barracuda is a '68...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 3, 2012)

Both are 69s. The 68s had round side marker lamps on ALL models. Easiest way for me to tell. 67s had none.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2012)

Didn't the '67 and '69 have almost the same front, with the '68 being sligthly different, the same with the taillights?
Try to remember here...!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 3, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Both are 69s. The 68s had round side marker lamps on ALL models. Easiest way for me to tell. 67s had none.



Well, I'll be a Monkey's uncle (my nephew may take offense to that), but I did not notice that at all. I looked at pictures of 67's, 68's, and 69's and front clip's all looked pretty much the same. Now that I look again I see the difference.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2012)

True! It's a '69!  Think that '69 had the bigger taillights as well, right, or?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 3, 2012)

Your asking a lot Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2012)

Well, it is Mopar, one of my favourite subjects!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 3, 2012)

I'll do some checking on Monday. Remind me to do so Sunday so I don't forget Monday.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2012)

Well mate, you need to remind me first then!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 3, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Well mate, you need to remind me first then!


 
OK, I'll remind Lucky on Saturday, to remind himself on Sunday, to remind ABW on Monday, wait,,,,,what?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2012)

Beer?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 4, 2012)

We're done.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2012)

*1967–69 Barracuda*

The new Barracuda was styled chiefly by John E. Herlitz and John Samsen. It was less rectilinear than the Valiant, with coke-bottle side contours and heavily revised front and rear end styling.

Design cues included a concave rear deck panel, wider wheel openings, curved side glass, and S-curved roof pillars on the notchback.

The rear portion of the roof on the fastback coupe was more streamlined, and the back glass, raked at a substantially horizontal angle, was much smaller compared with that of the previous model. Also, the use of chrome trim on the external sheet metal was more restrained.

During this time frame the first U.S. Federal auto safety standards were phased in, and Chrysler's response to the introduction of each phase distinguishes each model year of the second-generation Barracuda:
*1967:* no sidemarker lights or reflectors.
*1968:* round sidemarker lights without reflectors.
*1969:* rectangular sidemarker reflectors without lights.

As the pony-car class became established and competition increased, Plymouth began to revise the Barracuda's engine options.

In 1967, while the 225 cu in (3.7 L) slant-6 was still the base engine, the V8 options ranged from the 2-barrel and 4-barrel versions of the 273 cu in (4.5 L) to a seldom-ordered 383 cu in (6.3 L) "B" big-block, the latter available only with the Formula S package.

In 1968, the 273 was replaced by the 318 cu in (5.2 L) LA engine as the smallest V8 available, and the new 340 cu in (5.6 L) LA 4-barrel was released. The 383 Super Commando engine was upgraded with the intake manifold, camshaft, and cylinder heads from the Road Runner and Super bee, but the more restrictive exhaust manifolds specific to the A-body cars limited its output to 300 bhp (220 kW).[7]

Also in 1968, Chrysler made approximately 50 fastback Barracudas equipped with the 426 cu in (7.0 L) Hemi for Super Stock drag racing. These cars were assembled by Hurst Performance and featured lightweight items such as lightweight Chemcor side glass, fiberglass front fenders, and hood with scoop, lightweight seats, and sound deadener and other street equipment such as rear seats omitted. An included sticker indicated that the car was not for use on public roads; it could run the quarter-mile in the mid-10s in 1968.

For the South African export market, a 190 bhp (140 kW) high-performance version of the 225 slant-6 called Charger Power was offered with 9.3:1 compression, 2-barrel carburetor, more aggressive camshaft, and low-restriction exhaust system.

A handful of Savage GTs were also built from the second-generation Barracuda.

In 1969, Plymouth placed increased emphasis on providing and marketing performance. A new option was the Mod Top, a vinyl roof covering with a floral motif, available in 1969 and 1970. Plymouth sold it as a package with seat and door panel inserts done in the same pattern.[8]

The 1969 version of the 383 engine was upgraded to increase power output to 330 bhp (250 kW), and a new trim package called 'Cuda was released. The 'Cuda, based on the Formula S option, was available with either the 340, 383 and new for 1969 the 440 Super Commando V8.

_Have to admit that I was never a fan of that notchback!_


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 5, 2012)

I have grown to really like the notch back. They seem to me to be a cleaner design, but this is just my opinion.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2012)

Better looking than anything that's on offer today anyway Aaron, pal!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 6, 2012)

True. I got some shots with my new lens Saturday evening at the cruise in. Here's what I got. I have two favorites in this set.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2012)

Let me guess the Camaro and the Corvette? Like the Chevy 54(?) myself!
Now, where's the Mopar rides?? 

Great shots btw!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm not a camaro guy but the COPOs, especially that one and the 67 El Camino are my two favorites out of this set. Course,.....a four speed and a 425 hp 427 just begs to break the needle on the fun meter.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2012)

Any Corvette up to '67 are ok with me, after that........somethíng happened!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 6, 2012)

I know what you mean. The 63' through 67s to me, were the best looking ones ever built.


----------



## Coors9 (Aug 13, 2012)

My wife and I bought a 2011 Camaro SS this past June. 6 speed Hurst with GM body kit and bigger spoiler. I've got about 50 miles on it and she's burned four tanks of fuel.....guess I'm an F-150 kinda guy.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2012)

There is nothing like the pure of a 427.............


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 14, 2012)

You are so very correct Dave.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2012)

*cough* *cough* 331, 354, 392, 426 Hemi, 413 Max Wedge, wasn't there a 426 Stage II Max Wedge as well? That 413 with Cross Ram look badass too!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 15, 2012)

Jan, from the factory, the 440 SixPak was probably the quickest on the street of the Mopars.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2012)

The Six Pak looks sweet! 8)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 21, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Jan, from the factory, the 440 SixPak was probably the quickest on the street of the Mopars.


 
But how was the gas mileage?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2012)

Gas milage!!??


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 21, 2012)

That's a joke son!!! The joke always was that you could see the needle on the gas gauge move rather quickly when you floored it, on some of these muscle cars I'm sure it was true.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 24, 2012)

4 gallons to the mile Buck.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Aug 24, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> 4 gallons to the mile Buck.


 
I use that joke all the time with people, funny to see how many get it right away, and how many don't.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 24, 2012)

Buck, if I'm not mistaken that's the mileage for an M1 tank.


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 24, 2012)

4gmp, ok thats low, but not near as bad as 4mpg...

Ok, after a few pints and spending most of my controlling life behind a bar, than a wheel, and cuurently having a fre brews too nany in brum UK, The worst equivalent milage per unit I myself have suffered is 15mpl, and thats oold twostrok oil not petrol....

I fist steered and dented a Morris Minor at age 4; my dad did the engine, clutch gears and brakes then, and a MK2 Escort Estate 1.2L at 17 under supervision (it was my dads). Also driven a for less than a few 1000 kms, a Peugot 102, to learn and pass my test in, also a VW Golf 1.4L, a Vauxhall (UK biult and spec Opel/GM) Vectera 2L HiFi Estate, and at least 3000+km between Opel Vecteras (2003 to 2005 2.2L DI a 2L Turbo Estate-Finn spec) Peugot 207 (2006-Finn spec) in Finland.

But apart from whence I was in Finland, - Hyvaa Suomilainen, sinut parras rockia joo! 
I have riden more milage in the UK on 2 wheels riding a... 1967 BSA D7 Bantam, an late 80's Yamaha RD125, a knackered Honda C90 1984 Suzuki GTX250E (twin cylinder baby Katana [not the 90's Japanese/Grey Market 4 cyl real baby Katana], little brother to the GSX400, forerunner to the GS500 'Goose',) and Honda Sky (big wheeled moped) excluding being on/in the back of many bikes and cars going somewhat fster than legally approved or not in a controlled forward direction.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 24, 2012)

Razor, change mpg to gpm.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2012)

Just been watching a program about Ralph Lauren's car collection and the exhibit at.....b*ll*cks...Speed, Style and Beauty!

Lots of nice cars there, could only see one 'modern' car, the McLaren F1, in other words, loads of automotive perfection! 8)


----------



## bromhead (Dec 20, 2012)

Id buy back the 70 Mustang I owned for 29 years and gave to my daughter,,of course that wont happen,







she loves it more then I did,,small block,,Shelby accents,,other mods


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 20, 2012)

A friend of mine has one of those but it's a R code car.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2012)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> A friend of mine has one of those but _it's a R code car_.



???

Have to say that those '71 Dodge and Plymouth have grown on me, did _NOT_ use to like the style, must blame 'Burned Notice' and that black '71 Dodge Charger! 8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 21, 2012)

Jan, the R codes were 428s with the shaker scoops.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2012)

Aaah! Cheers Aaron!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2013)

http://bringatrailer.com/2013/01/14/million-dollar-claim-the-bullitt-1968-dodge-charger/

Hmmmmmm.......


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 1, 2013)

Interesting, but he's going to need more than a claim to get that kind of money. If you don't have the documentation, you don't have anything but another Dodge Charger.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2013)

True! Even if a '68 Charger! 8) 
Btw, was the pistolgrip gearshift an option in 68, for the manual?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27lbLTC8oAc_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2Na1zRcqB8_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhtOoLABXfc_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhwIThTQLD8_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLJVItmLPqM_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em1QoBz3zK0_

Think that I like the 300F best of them all, just a wee bit more than the '57-'59 300's...


----------



## swampyankee (Jul 29, 2013)

Cars I'd like to own? Since modern cars are of much higher performance and much more reliable, for everyday use I'd want something new, and probably boring.

As for the others? In college, I saw an AC Cobra (I think it was a 289) offered for $8,000. Since I had approximately zero net income, it may as well have been a million. I really wanted that car. Practical? Heck, no. Others? I've always wanted a Corbin and a Springfield Rolls Royce and a real (pre-WW2) Bugatti and a.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 29, 2013)

Lucky, as for the Pistol Grip shifter, I'd have to check and see wether or not it was a option that year. I am not sure.


----------



## Readie (Jul 29, 2013)

Cars I would like to own?
I enjoy cars and motorbikes generally but, any 'dream garage' would have to include :

Mini Cooper S 1071 cc. Downton tuned.
AC Cobra 7 litre ( or 5.7L)
GT350
D type Jaguar
Lotus Cortina

Happy days


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2013)

When I used to live outside Stockholm, in Tumba, there was a guy who owned a Lotus Cortina, could never walk passed without looking inside... What a car, the sound....

Mini Cooper S 1071 cc. Downtown tuned???


----------



## Readie (Jul 29, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Mini Cooper S 1071 cc. Downtown tuned???




Bonhams 1793 : 1963 Austin Mini Cooper 1071S Downton Saloon Chassis no. C-A2S7/384209 Engine no. 9F-SA-H/19382


A rare beast as is the 997 Cooper S


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Mini Marcos with a Volvo straight 6, 0-160 Mph in under 6 seconds....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 14, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRYTR7tPJo0_


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 14, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxNCIavMDlQ_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CtxNS2Bz7c_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUvk-C83an0_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkMlB-VRCrE_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAqHDs2F7NE_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KY2QFlca9vg_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_g69-EPfTU_


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Readie (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice motors Jan.
I still reckon that small is beautiful and offer the coventry climax screamer as an antidote to Yankee excess


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2013)

Triumph GT6 Mk1, 2 and 3.....beautiful cars!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Yes please!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2013)

Why a Cadillac or a Lincoln, when you could have an Imperial? 8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 27, 2013)

Dear Santa....I want a '62, '63, '64, '65 and a '66 Imperial...
Why would you want a Cadillac or Lincoln, when you could have a Imperial?


----------



## blobs (Oct 29, 2013)

hi guys
A little something WIP that peaks my interest.
About 1910 Benz Gaggenau fire engine.


----------



## muscogeemike (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a fairly new Buick sedan and I also have a 1990 Dodge Pick Up truck, all major components original, which I use for all the things one would use a PU and to tow my boat. It runs like new and I can work on it - the only thing I can do on the Buick is check the fluids and air the tires.

The car I have always dreamed about having is a Studebaker Avanti. BTW I saw an old Rambler Metropolitan the other day - I learned to drive on this car. If I remember correctly it was always having problems with the U-joint and drive shaft.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes please! 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Is there any books on classic trucks/pickups?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 6, 2013)

_"Old pickup trucks don't merely recall a simpler America or a better America. They ARE America. Pickups reflect this country's essence in its purest and most concentrated form. An old truck is a novel by Faulkner, a drawing by Rockwell, a building by Wright. It is Spencer Tracy in Bad Day at Black Rock, Henry Fonda in The Grapes of Wrath, Gary Cooper in High Noon."_


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 8, 2013)

1940 Plymouth...





1940 Dodge...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 8, 2013)

I have one on the history of Ford Pickups Jan.
FORD PICKUP
COLOR HISTORY
Ford Pickups and
Light-duty Trucks,
Rangers, F Series,
Rancheros, Broncos, Jeeps,
Econolines More 1905-0994
Text by Tom Brownell
Photography by Mike Mueller 

Motorbooks International
Publishers Wholesalers


----------



## davparlr (Dec 8, 2013)

My testimony to Ford truck toughness is shown in the pix. Take one ex-AF pilot, untrained in launching boats, one truck with poorly maintained brakes and non-working emergency brakes and you get said ex-pilot bailing out window. That's the top of 1973 Ford F250 camper special truck cab out in the inter-coastal canal. My dad had the truck pulled out, washed it down, replaced the fluids, replaced the electrical wiring and some other electrical equipment, and drove the truck for another ten years. Oh, by the way that is salt water. But, as the picture shows, I did launch the boat!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 8, 2013)

Here's one I grabbed the other day while going downtown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks like a war years Dodge Dave.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 9, 2013)

That's about a 1940/41 General Motors Truck, Aaron


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 9, 2013)

It is, isn't it? My bad. I took a quick glance.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 9, 2013)

Alot of the American vehicles during those years looked similiar, which is not unusual as they've tended to mimic each other with body styling over the years. Hudson also looked alot like Dodge/Plymouth during those years, too.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 9, 2013)

The Dodge was uglier. Trust me, we have a 41' at the shop.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 10, 2013)

The '41 Dodge isn't all that bad Aaron....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 10, 2013)

Paint it flat black and it takes on a whole different look Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yip!
















Rocketeer anyone...?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 12, 2013)

FLAT black.................not gloss.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, it's black, innit?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 13, 2013)

yes.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 13, 2013)

Still, even a nice looking truck, cool looking hood ornament.....'40 Ford is my favourite, that GMC earlier, isn't bad either! 8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 13, 2013)

For some unbeknownst reason, I like the 38' Ford.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2013)

Not bad, for a '40 Chevy, eh?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 14, 2013)

Wonder if you could do a 'facelift' on the '36 Ford pickup, put this on instead...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes..............with enough money...............anything is possible. But I think the front sheet metal is a direct bolt on but I could be mistaken. Here's a convertible pickup.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2013)

Would be great!
Hmmmm....I'd have kept the roof!
Nice style and colour though!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2013)

Ain't she pretty? 





.....and under the hood..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2013)

That one's better.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2013)

Perfect grocerygetter.... 8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a habit of not stopping once I start driving something like that.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2013)

'I don't care if it's next state, it's a steal!'

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 15, 2013)

Here are a few 38s for what it's worth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## muscogeemike (Dec 24, 2013)

Santa Anna! I grew up in Brea and was inducted in Santa Anna!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 24, 2013)

muscogeemike said:


> Santa Anna! I grew up in Brea and was inducted in Santa Anna!


I was born in Fullerton (St. jude's) and grew up in Brea. Went to Laurel, Brea Jr. High and Brea-Olinda High.

What years were you in Brea?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2014)

Got to be one of the best looking tails, ever....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 14, 2014)

A 68' Road "Chicken".


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2014)

*M*ove *O*ver, *P*ower *A*pproaching *R*apidly


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2014)

Growing up my father had a 67 Belvedere. Man, that was one sweet car!

I would love to by one and restore it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2014)

Would love to restore a pre-70ish Mopar, but also a '40 Ford or a'59 Chevrolet El Camino or.....so many nice back in the day!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2014)

I really need to win a lottery.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2014)

I hear you man!! 





































They're sooo beautiful these ones!

http://www.xframechevy.com/concept-art-1959-chevrolet-el-camino-pickup/


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2014)

<Deep Sigh>
Cars today just don't have this kind of elegance.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2014)

Only thing that they've got, is plenty of plastic and around the corner life expectancy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2014)

Look at the concept beauties from the 50's

20 `1950s` Concept Cars That Were Amazing [Pic] | I Am Bored


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2014)

Some were a bit....


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 24, 2014)

The '53 Cadillac Ghia looks pretty modern and I wouldn't mind owning that '54 De Soto Adventurer.

You may notice that the '55 Lincoln concept was inspiration for Chuck Barris' Batmobile, too...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 24, 2014)

That's the first thing that came to mind Dave. Who painted the Batmobile white?!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 25, 2014)

This is actually the world's first Batmobile, hand-made body on a '56 Oldsmobile chassis. It was used as a promo for several years and then ended up sitting in a field for decades. It was finally purchased and restored in Sacramento recently.






From what I understand, Chuck Barris actually bought one of the three '55 Lincoln concepts (for a dollar) in '66 and made the legendary Batmobile for the TV show.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2014)

Find myself going back to those El Caminos.....d*mn they're beautiful!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 25, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Find myself going back to those El Caminos.....d*mn they're beautiful!


My Mom had a 1961 Belaire when I was a kid. I think the most memorable thing about that car was the "cat's eye" tail lights


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 25, 2014)

My error on the year, it was a 1959

Had a 348 V-8 in it, too

Not sure why I said 1961, though Mom had a 1941 Ford convertible when she was in college


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hmmmmm.......wouldn't mind to do a _factory special_ of a 1969 Dodge D100 Stepside like this...
All black, tinted windows, classic American Racing(?) wheels or something else fitting, low exhaust system, Dana 60, four on the floor, lengthened with a pistol grip, the obvious 426 Hemi under the hood....maybe the not too obvious Air Grabber scoop as well....


----------



## GingahNinja (Mar 18, 2014)

To this day this is my favorite muscle car. I'd buy this in a heartbeat.

'72 Olds 442 in a nice cherry red with black racing stripes on the cowls on the hood. B-E-A-UTIFUL

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 18, 2014)

Very nice! 8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 18, 2014)

I agree, beautiful!


----------



## kettbo (Mar 20, 2014)

My little street car since 2005. It got more and more serious...
454 built by me, most of the bells and whistles but a serious eye on costs
1.62 60 ft 11.72/113.49


the next one 22 years with me, brought it back from the dead


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 20, 2014)

Beautiful Chevelle, but I've never seen one like that. Was the back section of the cab chopped???


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2014)

Is it an El Camino SS?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 20, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Beautiful Chevelle, but I've never seen one like that. Was the back section of the cab chopped???



They're called El Caminos Dave, I have a 86'. That is a 1970 SS. Very sharp to.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2014)

I'd swap it for a '59 El Camino, or the '69 Dodge D100 Stepside in post #475....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 20, 2014)

You'd probably have to kick in a little cash to Jan for Dodge pickup.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 24, 2014)

My first car was a 1972 Pontiac Formula Firebird. I drove it for nine years and always thought that I would fix it up. I had a picture in my head of what I wanted it to look like but time, money and life got in the way. The car is long gone but I still wish I had it. A year or so ago a group built a 70 Formula. It was a total custom build. They built the car I always saw when I saw mine. And they did it CORRECTLY. Here's the link to the site if you guys are interested.
1970 Pontiac Firebird


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 24, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> They're called El Caminos Dave, I have a 86'. That is a 1970 SS. Very sharp to.



Thanks! I have seen them before, but never looking like that.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 29, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Thanks! I have seen them before, but never looking like that.


All the El Caminos were great cars except for the mid-70's...Detroit was really dropping the ball on American design during that sad period.

I did have a '78 GMC Cabellero back in the late 80's. 1978 was the first year of the redesign that kept it's form until they discontinued the El Camino in the late 80's. My Cabellero had the GM Goodwrench four-bolt main 350 (5.7L) and all the premium goodies you'd expect from a GMC. 

Sure miss that beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 12, 2014)

One of my favourite Volvos...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 13, 2014)

I've not ever been a Volvo fan. Don't know why.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 16, 2014)

A XKE. Not bad.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2014)

Today, I think that I'll drive the.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2014)

......or maybe I should..


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2014)

...the other hand, the Plymouth...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hmmmmm......rats!






Hello?
Boss?
Sorry, I won't make it tonight....something came up, virus you know....


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 21, 2014)

The hub caps on the last one are 1968 pieces. And there on a 1969 Road Runner. Not correct, but still cool.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2014)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2014)

How many scoops (working) could you get for your street Mopar?
I can only think of 5 at the moment....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bIAGp7Xb4E_


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2014)

My ultimate dream car!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYn43Ck1bjI_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poimnfXf6Ys_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWrSrYw77yw_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2014)

One of my alltime favourite station wagons....



























Doesn't the '59 DeSoto, have one of the best looking tails...? 8)

Don't know why, one of the pics is larger than the rest....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 7, 2014)

While Cadillac reigned supreme as the tallest fins ever, the Chrysler Windsor had fins that came close.

DeSoto's fins were tall, but not much taller than the '57 Belaire's. They looked huge because they were wide.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 8, 2014)

Always preferred the '58 Caddy over the '59....
The '60 Chrysler (and DeSoto) had some massive taillights!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2014)

Man, I would kill for an old Plymouth or Dodge with a Hemi.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 14, 2014)

I've got to admit....these two, aren't too bad!


----------



## Coors9 (Aug 14, 2014)

Wanna see a nice car,1960 desoto adventurer 2 door.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 14, 2014)

The _ultimate_ DeSoto for me, hardtop or convertible, the 1959 DeSoto Adventurer, if this isn't one of _the_ most beautiful American cars _ever_, I don't know what is!


























(Pics from BOLDRIDE....)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Coors9 (Aug 14, 2014)

I've got a Jo Hann of that car . Kit from the 60's. Molded in this cream colour. Still in the box other than the block is painted.


----------



## Coors9 (Aug 14, 2014)

I'd put up a picture of my baby, but not sure how to post it....


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 14, 2014)

Coors9 said:


> I'd put up a picture of my baby, but not sure how to post it....


In the "Quick Reply" area, you'll find a tool bar with a group of icons above the text area. About the center of the panel, or at the far end of the toolbar icons, is a group of icons (6 of them) that show:
A globe with a chain link (for adding a URL of a website)
An envelope (for an email address)
A subdued globe with a red X (for unlinking)
A picture frame (for inserting images, either from your computer or from a URL)
A film strip (for inserting a video, like from YouTube, Vimeo, etc)
A Quote balloon (for creating a quote around text in your post)

With those icons in mind, write your text and when you're done, add a few spaces then click the *Picture Frame* icon. You'll then have a prompt appear that you can either select an image file from your computer or from the internet. Select your computer and follow through with it's prompts...

And there ya' go!


----------



## Coors9 (Aug 14, 2014)

Sweet, I'll try it. You have to know , I'm a diehard Ford guy......


----------



## Coors9 (Aug 14, 2014)

Well here she is.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 14, 2014)

Coors9 said:


> Sweet, I'll try it. You have to know , I'm a diehard Ford guy......



Nicely done!

Good looking car...I wanted one when they first came out, but I didn't like the interior. I ended up getting a Scion tC and loved the hell out of it until I was involved in a wreck last year. 

So for the moment, I am driving my Sweetheart's '03 Mustang...


----------



## Coors9 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice.i wanted the Stang myself . But it was 60 grand. Two much with 3 kids. The wife wanted a 370z, said sure but I won't drive it....LoL. We decided on the SS.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 18, 2014)

_Now we're talking!!!_ this is _real_ NASCAR! The 1964 Daytona 500! Now, if one could stretch into the pic and steal a car.....or two, or...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Coors9 (Aug 20, 2014)

My son is 14 , his favourite is a 1964 Ford Galaxie .

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2014)

Now that is when NASCAR was real!


----------



## Coors9 (Aug 23, 2014)

I really loved the 1980's NASCAR. Awesome Bill ........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 2, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 6, 2014)

Definitely wouldn't mind one.....or several Imperials!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 24, 2014)

Volvo Duett as a woody....?






Aye, why not!! 8)


----------



## Geisel_der_Lufte (Sep 25, 2014)

I would most definitely like to own these following cars: Land Rover 110 (now known as the Defender) - indestructible and very useful, a BMW 2002 (not sure what year) - quick and nimble; lots of fun, and a 1965 Corvette Stingray coupe with the 427 - big-block brute force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2014)

As nice as the '69 440 Cuda might be....






....I think that I'd go for the 383 version...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 11, 2014)

Got to love the '68 Imperial tail lights...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 11, 2014)

The top to Cudas are M codes.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 11, 2014)

Wasn't the M code reserved for Hemi/racing cars, or am I remembering wrong?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 11, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHMewqwr0iM_

Ball Stud Hemi??


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 11, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Wasn't the M code reserved for Hemi/racing cars, or am I remembering wrong?


Up through 1965, a Chrysler corp. VIN only distinguished between a 6 or an 8, but starting in '66, it indicated the installed engine type. Between '66 and '80, it was the 5th digit, from 1980 on, it's the 8th digit.

In regard to the "M", it was a special order V-8 engine in 1967, in 1969 it denoted a 440-6, from '72 through '76 it was a 440-2 and in '81 '82 it was a 318-4

* edit *
Tought I'd toss the full engine code list in there for the heck of it!



A
170-1	1966-69
1.7-2	1978-82 (VW)
1.6-2	1983-86 (Peugeot)
2.2 T2	1987-89 (including '89 TC, 5th VIN digit)
2.2 T3	1991-93

B
225-1	1966-69
198-1	1970-74
2.2-2	1981-82
1.7-2	1983

C
Special Order 6 cyl	1966-69
225-1	1970-80
2.2-2	1983-87
2.2 T4	1990

D
273	1966 (2 or 4 bbl)
273-2	1967-69
225-2	1977-80
2.6-2	1981-82
2.2 EFI	1985-94

E
318-2	1966
273-4	1967
Special order 6 cyl	1970-80
225-1	1981-82
2.2 T1	1984-88
488 V10	1992-

F
361	1966 (2 or 4 bbl)
318-2	1967-69
225-1 HD	1981-82
2.2-2 HP	1984-86
3.5	1993-

G
383	1966 (2 or 4 bbl)
383-2	1967-69
318-2	1970-80
225-2	1981-82
2.6-2	1983

H
426 Hemi	1966
383-4 HP	1967-69
340-4	1970-73
318-4	1978-80
225-1	1983

J
440	1966
426 Hemi	1967-69
340-6	1970-71
360-4	1974-79
225-1 HD	1983
2.5 T1	1989-91

K
Special Order V8	1966
440-4	1967-69
360-2	1971-80
318-2	1981-82
225-2	1983
2.5 EFI 1986-95	

L
440-4 HP	1967-69
383-2	1970-71
360-4 HP	1974-78
318-2 HD	1981-82

M
Special Order V8	1967
440-6	1969
400-2	1972-76
318-4	1981-82

N
383-4	1970-71
400-4	1974-78
318-4 HD	1981-82

P
340-4	1968-69
400-4	1972-73
400-4 HP	1974-78
318-2	1983-89

R
426 Hemi	1970-71
318-4	1983-87
2.2 T	1989-90 TC only--5th digit (DOHC Maserati head)
2.0	1990- DSM Eclipse/Talon only
3.3	1990- non-LH

S
318-4 Police	1983-89
3.0	1990-91 TC code ONLY--5th digit (same Mitsu 3.0)

T
440-4	1970-77
1.8	1990- DSM Eclipse ONLY
3.3	1993- LH

U
440-4 HP	1970-77
2.0 T	1990- DSM Eclipse/Talon ONLY
3.0	1990-

V
440-6	1970-72

X
2.2 LPG	1987

Z
Special Order V8	1970-78
318 LPG	1987


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 13, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Wasn't the M code reserved for Hemi/racing cars, or am I remembering wrong?



No, in 68' they were 383s A bodies and in 69' they were 383s and 440s. These engine blocks have the engine mount bolt holes in a different location on the block from the rest of the big blocks because of the small engine bay on the A bodies. So you have find a M code block to do one correctly.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 13, 2014)

ahh...my bad, I thought he was talking about the VIN codes :/


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 13, 2014)

It is in the VIN code.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 13, 2014)

wait, I see...lmao, he was asking if those pictured were all M code 

You know, decoding can be a twisted path sometimes...like the stock small block Chevy 283 block that was designed only for the Chevy Nova 1964 through 1967 (will also fit 1962 and 1963) was cast code "396". That confused way too many people...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 13, 2014)

If the VIN code on a A-Body ( 68-69 Dart and Barracuda) has the M for the..........................I think it's the 5th digit. I'll have to check. Then it is a big block.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 13, 2014)

I posted the Chrysler Corp. master VIN engine decoder in post #534

1969 M is a 440-6, a 440 in '68 would be a K...but what you would REALLY want, is a J code between '67 and '69


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2014)

Aye, a '68 Charger! 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Oct 13, 2014)

Thats not a truck! THIS is a truck.....

.






and my 2 1978 Fords!.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Thats not a truck! THIS is a truck.....
> 
> .
> View attachment 274128
> ...



No, that's some piles of junk! 

_This_ is a TRUCK.... 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2014)

Never seen this one before....


----------



## stan reid (Nov 24, 2014)

Hmm-looks like an Olds crossflow (hemi) although I don't know if such a thing ever existed, that is, in a pushrod form which this engine obviously is.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 24, 2014)

This is what I want Again......
Had one of these '39 Deluxe 4 doors years ago, black with silver to purple flamed on the nose. 350 Chev, 350 turbo, True spkes 15" front 16" rear, 3" dropped front axle, windshield swung out forward at the bottom is why wipers are at the top, etc. Rear doors are suicide doors, open to the front.

This one is for sale here, $38,000.00 AU! '39 Deluxe grill with a flat head and three speed floor shift. Grill was on the '40 Standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2014)

8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice Bill!Nice!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 25, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Never seen this one before....


That's a prototype that Olds was working on in the very early 70's.

It's a W-43, based on the 455 cid Rocket block, with a true hemi head that had 4 valves per cylinder and produced up to 600 horse depending on certain configs.

It was supposedly being designed for the Toronado sport package but internal company politics killed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2015)

Classy lassie....


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2015)

Lucky13 said:


> Classy lassie....


ewwww....

Shame on you, man!


----------



## stan reid (Feb 22, 2015)

A Jensen?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2015)

Yea, what is that?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2015)

A Jensen Interceptor Mk II. I _think_ that they used Chrysler V8's or....?


----------



## Shortround6 (Feb 22, 2015)

The ones with two vents behind the front wheel had four wheel drive. 

Engines were Chrysler 383 cu in V-8s. 6.27 liters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2015)

Classic!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 15, 2015)

Here's a couple seen around town recently:


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 15, 2015)

That Chevy reminds of the guy in Calgary who somehow managed to get a local dealer to get him a black Chevy 150 coupe c/w the fuel injected 283 V-8. Talk about a sleeper! He was the king of the traffic light drag races and on the drag strip. It looked so innocent.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 15, 2015)

Found these three dolls at the cruise in Saturday.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2015)

.....ort maybe in white? Hmmmm...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2016)

So pretty in black and with those wheels....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2016)

....1954 AC Aceca Bristol!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 15, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2016)

Never heard of AC Aceca, until the latest Car SOS....


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 15, 2016)

I like the looks of the 1946 Hudson Coupe. With a modern engine and suspension, it would be a fun car to own.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2016)

When Mercedes were beautiful cars....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2016)

Yip...a Willys jeep, Volvo Sugga and this!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 10, 2017)

Galen Govier on the possibility of a Dodge CSS with the 426 Hemi....
"two Custom Sport Specials built with a 426 Hemi (1965 I believe). One was at the Chelsea proving grounds for awhile."


----------



## Bad-Karma (Apr 12, 2017)

I've always wanted a 65 Impala SS as our family car.


----------



## Bad-Karma (Apr 12, 2017)

Darn just realized that same Impala was posted earlier in the thread. I'll make up for it with a pic of my goats.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## pbehn (Apr 14, 2017)

Lucky13 said:


> View attachment 339601
> 
> 
> So pretty in black and with those wheels....


When I was a child there was a family of 3 brothers, one had a Volvo P1800, one a SAAB 96 and the other a TVR Tuscan, all were kept in concours condition and prbably still are. To my knowledge none of the guys ever married.


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2017)

Classic Automotive History: The Volvo Rear Door Dilemma


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 11, 2020)

As one of my pals said (shut it Terry, I've got friends), this one just look pure evil! 😳😲😎

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (May 11, 2020)




----------



## PlasticHero (May 12, 2020)

After all those Volvos; I have to reply with this




The rest of my fleet are all Saabs as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2022)

As much of a MOPAR fan that I am....😍🥰😎

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (May 19, 2022)

Well my Ferrari didn’t come thru but another itch was satisfied, 2017 C7 Grand Sport heritage

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jagdflieger (May 19, 2022)

or the more affordable German GM version? Opel GT


----------



## Torch (May 19, 2022)

Jagdflieger said:


> or the more affordable German GM version? Opel GT


Lol the Mini me of the Corvette world.......Friend had one, was a fun little car...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (May 19, 2022)

I still like my 67 Firebird Sprint - 3.8L SOHC 4bbl inline 6, 4-speed with factory A/C that still works. Even if I think I just lost a cylinder on Saturday after 104,000 miles

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jagdflieger (May 19, 2022)

hmm...67 Firebird Sprint, wouldn't mind taking that coupe for a spin - are spare parts accessible?

My favorite would still be the Porsche 928 GTS, but maintenance and spares are $ wise just too much of a burden, so I will stick to my 1973 BMW 2002Tii


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2022)

BMW = Bayrische Mist Wagen


----------



## Jagdflieger (May 19, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> BMW = Bayrische Mist Wagen


Not sure, someone in the States during the 70's tried telling me it stands for British Motor Works

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## space dodo (May 19, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> buy before I'd buy any of today's massproduced crap.... With these you don't a doctors education to change sparkplugs, if even possible with today's cars. When you open the bonnet/hood on these you can actually SEE the engine. Neither are these preset to a certain mileage as when to break down, so that you have to buy or lease a newer and "better" model, and they never let you down, they just keep on rolling in all kinds of weather....
> 
> View attachment 391196


This is many, many years late, heck when this was posted I was little more than a toddler but my grandfather owns a Volvo like the one in the picture.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2022)

Jagdflieger said:


> Not sure, someone in the States during the 70's tried telling me it stands for British Motor Works



I’d say they are the same thing…


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 19, 2022)

I have to say the early Saabs and Volvos were some nice looking cars but I am a Jaguar guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 19, 2022)

I still miss my old 79 280ZX. Not my own pic, but looks like it down to the rims:







Sold it in 1993, regret it, and hope to get another. A great roadster, with a sensitive throttle that could push through a curve, and then let up and the back end falls back into place for high throttle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jagdflieger (May 19, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> I have to say the early Saabs and Volvos were some nice looking cars but I am a Jaguar guy.


Oh yes - Jaguar - great looking cars. My favorite would be the Mark-II
Some lucky Bobbies even got to drive them as police cars - actually I find the BMW 502 to be quite similar, even though not es exquisite and sporty as the Mark II

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 19, 2022)

I had a supervisor whose wife had a 260Z bought new when they lived in upstate New York. My boss said his wife was complaining that there was shimmy at about 130 mph and rebalancing tires did nothing to solve. She would not let him drive it but since I had old cars, she allowed us to look underneath. The front end/engine support rails which attach to the floor pan were almost rusted through on the right side. Upstate New York uses lots of road salt if snow is forecast. I had seen bumpers rusted through on training trips in the 1070s-80s. The Z was retired.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 19, 2022)

special ed said:


> I had a supervisor whose wife had a 260Z bought new when they lived in upstate New York. My boss said his wife was complaining that there was shimmy at about 130 mph and rebalancing tires did nothing to solve. She would not let him drive it but since I had old cars, she allowed us to look underneath. The front end/engine support rails which attach to the floor pan were almost rusted through on the right side. Upstate New York uses lots of road salt if snow is forecast. I had seen bumpers rusted through on training trips in the 1070s-80s. The Z was retired.



Mine had shimmy above 110 mph as well. I figured it was the previous owner not taking care of the suspension, and also the thought that the long hood might be providing lift and reducing steering command. I topped it at 115 mph on I-35 and the flutter had me backing off the throttle, but in fifth gear at that speed I still had about 1000 rpm before redline, so I reckon it could have hit 130 in a pinch. Definitely heavier than a 260 and so top end probably lower.

I bought mine used in Texas and so salt-wear wasn't an issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jagdflieger (May 19, 2022)

Took my mothers Ford Pinto for a drive, actually a nice car, but upon reaching 100mph, it scared the shi.. out of me.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 20, 2022)

special ed said:


> I had a supervisor whose wife had a 260Z bought new when they lived in upstate New York. My boss said his wife was complaining that there was shimmy at about 130 mph and rebalancing tires did nothing to solve. She would not let him drive it but since I had old cars, she allowed us to look underneath. The front end/engine support rails which attach to the floor pan were almost rusted through on the right side. Upstate New York uses lots of road salt if snow is forecast. I had seen bumpers rusted through on training trips in the 1070s-80s. The Z was retired.



A friend recently had shimmy and a weird rattle for about ten seconds on a ten year old Ford Falcon (Aus model) followed almost instantly by a hard right swerve into the approaching light traffic. Fortunately the other cars dodged him. The front right suspension and a lump os frame had separated from the rest of the frame due to corrosion. Obviously the previous owner had either had it on a beach or, more likely, had it partially submerged in the 2013 floods.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (May 20, 2022)

Jagdflieger said:


> Not sure, someone in the States during the 70's tried telling me it stands for British Motor Works


In NYC it meant Break My Window,,, In Florida it means Bring My Wallet

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jagdflieger (May 20, 2022)

Torch said:


> In NYC it meant Break My Window,,, In Florida it means Bring My Wallet


I think it actually stands for Beyond Magical Wonders

BTW did my favorite BMW the 3.0 CLS ever participate in those US races - like Indi. or etc.?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2022)

I’ll stick to Bayrische Mist Wagen.

Granted, I’m biased to “the star” because I am from Stuttgart.


----------



## davparlr (May 20, 2022)

Jagdflieger said:


> or the more affordable German GM version? Opel GT


The mini Corvette was a missed opportunity by Opel to compete with the 240Z. I needed a more up graded German engineering with a more powerful engine and better handling, but is still a desirable car due to styling, if you can find one.


----------



## davparlr (May 20, 2022)

Jagdflieger said:


> hmm...67 Firebird Sprint, wouldn't mind taking that coupe for a spin - are spare parts accessible?
> 
> My favorite would still be the Porsche 928 GTS, but maintenance and spares are $ wise just too much of a burden, so I will stick to my 1973 BMW 2002Tii


The 928 was kind of a misfire by Porsche and I'm not sure it has established a rabid following. Now the 2002tii is another story and is a classic although a pre '73 would probably be more desirable.


----------



## davparlr (May 20, 2022)

Thumpalumpacus said:


> I still miss my old 79 280ZX. Not my own pic, but looks like it down to the rims:
> 
> View attachment 669502
> 
> ...


The pure 240Z will be the classic, later models got bigger, heavier, plusher.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (May 20, 2022)

davparlr said:


> The pure 240Z will be the classic, later models got bigger, heavier, plusher.



Right. A buddy of mine has a 73 240 that was dynamite to drive. The Z series put on weight as it matured, without much increase in power until 1990.


----------



## davparlr (May 20, 2022)

My favorites, too many to list here's a few
'62 vette. My brother bought one right before being drafted and had to return it. Fell in love with in and wanted one all my life. Never could afford one.
Early Alfa Romero GTV
'69 Fiat 124 Sport Coupe (mini Ferrari)
'67 Nova SS350
'65-'67 GTO
etc
etc
'64 Valiant 2dr sedan, 225 engine auto. The first car I actually selected. Loved that car, almost cried when they took the car in trade in for a '67 Malibu 2dr HT (good car too!)
Presently I own a 2019 Genesis G70 designed by the same engineer for the BMW M class. 365 hp twin turbo engine, 0-60 in 4.5 sec, quarter mile 13.1 sec. (per car and driver) for about 10k less than an M class. Fun car.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (May 20, 2022)

Jagdflieger said:


> Took my mothers Ford Pinto for a drive, actually a nice car, but upon reaching 100mph, it scared the shi.. out of me.


Try making a tight turn on wet pavement.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jagdflieger (May 20, 2022)

special ed said:


> Try making a tight turn on wet pavement.


trust me, a tight turn on a dirt road will do the trick as well


----------



## Jagdflieger (May 20, 2022)

davparlr said:


> The 928 was kind of a misfire by Porsche and I'm not sure it has established a rabid following. Now the 2002tii is another story and is a classic although a pre '73 would probably be more desirable.


The 928 came at a time when the vast majority of people or Porsche fans were still into the 911 being the "only" Porsche. The Panamera has been, is a huge success - more or less a 928
with four doors. 
I think the majority of BMW 02 fans prefer the pre 1973 models due to it's round back-lights. But to me I prefer the squared ones - so I am fine


----------



## davparlr (May 20, 2022)

Jagdflieger said:


> The 928 came at a time when the vast majority of people or Porsche fans were still into the 911 being the "only" Porsche. The Panamera has been, is a huge success - more or less a 928
> with four doors.
> I think the majority of BMW 02 fans prefer the pre 1973 models due to it's round back-lights. But to me I prefer the squared ones - so I am fine


73 started the big safety and emission requirements which lowered engine performance and affected looks


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2022)




----------



## PlasticHero (May 20, 2022)

I have the perfect part time job; moving cars on a VERY large auto auction facility. Most of the time it is mundane sedans but sometimes, something interesting needs driven. The lot speed is at best 30 and the drive is at most only a few minutes. I have driven these or essentially the same car and if given the choice, and I know this is unpopular, I would take a older, less powerful, car over any of the hyper cars, foreign or domestic all day long. First, a manual is required; and convertible is highly favored. The Prowler is a comfortable car to drive, but it's to be seen in, not to go somewhere. The lifted trucks are just awful. (sorry lifted truck guys/gals)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jagdflieger (May 20, 2022)

davparlr said:


> 73 started the big safety and emission requirements which lowered engine performance and affected looks


They had emission requirements in the USA in 1973? 
As for Germany seat-belts and head rests were a standard for the 02 already in 1971 and cars build before 1980 or those today registered as Classic cars - don't require a catalytic converter. As such the output 130 PS/hp never changed.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jagdflieger (May 20, 2022)

IIRC used to be the fasted sports car in the mid 70's

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 21, 2022)

Jagdflieger said:


> IIRC used to be the fasted sports car in the mid 70's


Not even close - the Pantera is not even in the top ten fastest exotics of the 70's.

It's top end was only 159mph (256kph), the Jaguar XJS could beat that easily.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 21, 2022)

Jagdflieger said:


> They had emission requirements in the USA in 1973?
> As for Germany seat-belts and head rests were a standard for the 02 already in 1971 and cars build before 1980 or those today registered as Classic cars - don't require a catalytic converter. As such the output 130 PS/hp never changed.



California had emission requirements even before that. I was in court one day in early 72 and one case was a hot roder who had removed the emission equipment on his car. Cost the owner heeeeeaaaaps

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (May 21, 2022)

Jagdflieger said:


> Not sure, someone in the States during the 70's tried telling me it stands for British Motor Works


In NYC it meant Break My Window,,, In Florida it means Bring My Wallet


Jagdflieger said:


> I think it actually stands for Beyond Magical Wonders
> 
> BTW did my favorite BMW the 3.0 CLS ever participate in those US races - like Indi. or etc.?


One of my all time favorite Bimmers

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (May 21, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Not even close - the Pantera is not even in the top ten fastest exotics of the 70's.
> 
> It's top end was only 159mph (256kph), the Jaguar XJS could beat that easily.


It is beautiful thou

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jagdflieger (May 21, 2022)

Torch said:


> It is beautiful thou


Yes it is....and speed is an interpretative term - some go for acceleration, some for top-speed and other in a combination. 








De Tomaso Pantera GTS specs, 0-60, quarter mile, lap times - FastestLaps.com


1973 De Tomaso Pantera GTS specs, 0-60, quarter mile, lap times, price, top speed, engine specifications, pictures, updated June 2022.




fastestlaps.com




e.g. In 1973-5 the De Tomaso Panterra GTS in acceleration 0-60 in 5.8 sec. and in top speed 179,5 mph, whilst a Porsche Carrera 3.0 RS did 5.2 sec with top speed of 155mph
and a Ferrari GT4 BB did 6.2sec. with a top speed of 188mph

And a De Tomaso besides tremendous performance and looking great cost "only" at average 50-30% of a Lambo or e.g. Aston Martin 

The De Tomaso Longchamp IMO is a great looking car too. (aside from the Ford Granada? headlights)


----------



## davparlr (May 21, 2022)

Jagdflieger said:


> They had emission requirements in the USA in 1973?
> As for Germany seat-belts and head rests were a standard for the 02 already in 1971 and cars build before 1980 or those today registered as Classic cars - don't require a catalytic converter. As such the output 130 PS/hp never changed.


I think that was the first year of serious pollution controls, pre catalytic converter, including added air pump and carburetor adjustments, which made drive ability issues, dieseling (running on after shut down), and poor gas mileage. I always felt that was a good year to avoid when buying a used car.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2022)

davparlr said:


> I think that was the first year of serious pollution controls, pre catalytic converter, including added air pump and carburetor adjustments, which made drive ability issues, dieseling (running on after shut down), and poor gas mileage. I always felt that was a good year to avoid when buying a used car.



Yes, it started with the 1973 Clean Air Act.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 21, 2022)

davparlr said:


> I think that was the first year of serious pollution controls, pre catalytic converter, including added air pump and carburetor adjustments, which made drive ability issues, dieseling (running on after shut down), and poor gas mileage. I always felt that was a good year to avoid when buying a used car.


The first step for pollution control actually started in the early 60's with the introduction of the "Positive Crankcase Ventilation" (PCV), which eliminated the crankcase vent with a tube running from the valve cover or engine block, to the intake manifold (complete with a valve).
By 1967, automakers were introducing the fresh air circulation pump system with Ford's "thermactor" arrangement being a disaster (caused several problems including engine fires) and was redesigned by 1968/69.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## davparlr (May 21, 2022)

Jagdflieger said:


> Yes it is....and speed is an interpretative term - some go for acceleration, some for top-speed and other in a combination.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my fellow class member in pilot training drove a Detomaso Mangusta (great name!). He came from a rich family and his dad gave him the car to dump a girlfriend! He rolled it once and had to sell his airplane to pay for repairs! Tough life.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jagdflieger (May 21, 2022)

davparlr said:


> One of my fellow class member in pilot training drove a Detomaso Mangusta (great name!). He came from a rich family and his dad gave him the car to dump a girlfriend! He rolled it once and had to sell his airplane to pay for repairs! Tough life.


I guess that is why they are called "$uper sports-cars".
The father of a friend of mine had a Ferrari 512 BBi and told me that he needed to see a workshop every 1000km to adjust the valve/cylinder-setting - in around 1982.
One workshop visit cost him around $400 = so around $5000 a year just for that single issue.


----------



## MiTasol (May 21, 2022)

I must admit to a liking for the old Mercedes 300SL series gull wing cars but the price range is way beyond me now. The stock production 300SL was quite affordable in the 80s.



1955 Mercedes-Benz 300 SLR sells for a record $143 million

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jagdflieger (May 21, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> I must admit to a liking for the old Mercedes 300SL series gull wing cars but the price range is way beyond me now. The stock production 300SL was quite affordable in the 80s.
> 
> 
> 
> 1955 Mercedes-Benz 300 SLR sells for a record $143 million


Yes, unfortunately the original group of "fancy" of classic cars, has been taken over consistently by business "profit" mentality people. But as unfortunate as it is for "real" collectors,
that's how the world spins.


----------



## special ed (May 21, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> The first step for pollution control actually started in the early 60's with the introduction of the "Positive Crankcase Ventilation" (PCV), which eliminated the crankcase vent with a tube running from the valve cover or engine block, to the intake manifold (complete with a valve).
> By 1967, automakers were introducing the fresh air circulation pump system with Ford's "thermactor" arrangement being a disaster (caused several problems including engine fires) and was redesigned by 1968/69.


California required the PCV in 1962, My 1967 Chevy Impala SS 327 was detuned and anemic compared to the 65-66s.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 21, 2022)

On the greater subject of environmental protection... As difficult as it is to believe to outsiders, the greater conservation movement began in the USA and back in the 19th Century there were interested parties in preserving nature by pushing for the establishment of national parks and wildlife reserves. Later, people like Teddy Roosevelt pushed for conservation laws and protected areas. 









Conservation Hall of Fame | National Wildlife Federation


The Hall of Fame honors our nation's leaders in conservation. Among the inductees are Theodore Roosevelt, Rachel Carson, and founder J.N. "Ding" Darling,



www.nwf.org


----------



## Jagdflieger (May 21, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> On the greater subject of environmental protection... As difficult as it is to believe to outsiders, the greater conservation movement began in the USA and back in the 19th Century there were interested parties in preserving nature by pushing for the establishment of national parks and wildlife reserves. Later, people like Teddy Roosevelt pushed for conservation laws and protected areas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that this was a common occurrence in the 19th century throughout large colonies/countries national parks being established also in Australia, Canada, etc. knowing that in Europe throughout the centuries original wild life had been almost exterminated.
Sweden due it's similar vastness and sparse population and wild animals as the USA, was the first European country to establish a national park in 1909.
Thanks to former Czechoslovakia a lot of their beavers, Wildcats and even Wolfs migrated into the Bavarian Forrest - thus founding Germany's first national park in 1970. 

AFAIK the initial "environment control" issues for cars in the USA was due to their 'indigenous cars" exuberant petrol consumption and thus emissions, especially in regards to carburetors which in Europe had been started to be replaced by injection pump fueled engines. As such the "Clean Air Act" was introduced in 1975 and the Energy Policy and Conservation Act starting with vehicles from 1978 onward under Nixon(EPA), It really got underway IIRC under the Carter administration, amongst other issues e.g. with the "K" series cars. 

That is why I was initially surprised when someone mentioned 1973


----------



## nuuumannn (May 21, 2022)

Jagdflieger said:


> I believe that this was a common occurrence in the 19th century throughout large colonies/countries national parks being established also in Australia, Canada, etc. knowing that in Europe throughout the centuries original wild life had been almost exterminated.
> Sweden due it's similar vastness and sparse population and wild animals as the USA, was the first European country to establish a national park in 1909.



The USA acted before these countries though. Yellowstone was opened in 1872. Australia didn't open its first until 1879.



Jagdflieger said:


> That is why I was initially surprised when someone mentioned 1973


Actually, the Clean Air Act was first enacted in 19_63_ and has been re-issued since. The Motor Vehicle Air Pollution Act was introduced in 1965.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jagdflieger (May 21, 2022)

The 507 model would be another BMW favorite of mine - very small sales numbers - but a great looking and performing car at the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 23, 2022)

This 1953 Fiat 8V Supersonic is exceedingly rare — and exceedingly gorgeous

Fiat's most legendary, significant, and storied production model, the 8V, was aptly described by Road & Track in 1952 as being "the biggest surprise of the year." Although Fiat traces its roots to 1899 and built competition cars both massive and magnificent in the early twentieth century, after World War II the company was known largely for its mass-produced automobiles for the common man, such cars like the tiny "Topolino" that put a nation on wheels and had become among the most popular in Europe.

Therefore, it came as a shock to the automotive world when Fiat suddenly introduced a powerful sports car with an advanced overhead-valve light alloy V-8 engine, Siata-fabricated chassis, and four-wheel independent suspension, which could be and was successfully raced by privateers all over the world.

Like most sophisticated chassis of the time, the 8V lent itself handsomely to custom coachwork, which Fiat encouraged. Carrozzeria Ghia of Torino accounted for approximately 30 to 40 of the 114 8V chassis built, of which the most striking were the 15 bodied to Giovanni Savonuzzi's stunning Jet Age design, known, simply and appropriately as the "Supersonic."

The Supersonic design had originally been proposed for an Alfa Romeo racing car, which Savonuzzi gave a steeply raked, long windshield; a curved nose that formed a straight-through beltline, ending at small tail fins flaring off lights intended to resemble jet afterburners; and a low, glassy greenhouse.

Similar styling on an 8V chassis was subsequently ordered by American designer Paul Farago, and 14 more examples followed, all of which had detail differences but remained largely true to Savonuzzi's original and dramatic design. They are considered the most sought-after and desirable 8Vs, as they boast the best combination of avant-garde design from the Jet Age. Even today they are stunningly modern and dramatic and turn heads wherever they go. Few cars are so capable of stopping concours crowds in their tracks.

General Motors designer Henry de Segur Lauve, a concept artist behind the original Corvette prototype and other significant cars, attended the Supersonic design's official debut at the 1953 Paris Auto Show. Mr. Lauve was struck by the styling of the new model and placed an order for his own, which, finished in white with a blue interior, was shipped from the Genoa docks aboard SS Constitution. Typical of the 8Vs, the car featured exquisite hardware throughout, including the interior with an elaborate Ghia-badged speedometer behind the wood-rimmed steering wheel.

Mr. Lauve contacted Fiat roughly a year later, complaining about difficulties with the engine of his car in everyday use. He received a rather amusing response from the Italian automaker, reproduced in Tony Adriaensens's book Otto Vu, noting their surprise that he had tried to use the car as a "daily driver," as it was intended for use by wealthy amateur racing drivers!

Nonetheless, Fiat agreed to supply a new engine, no. 000188, and its ancillary components, on the condition that Mr. Lauve return the original engine, no. 000039. Interestingly, that engine was never returned to Fiat and was subsequently fitted to another 8V Supersonic. At some point before the new engine was installed, Mr. Lauve ran the car with a Chevrolet 283 V-8 under the hood, as remembered by his fellow GM designer Robert Cumberford, who enjoyed many memorable high-speed rides in it through the Detroit suburbs. During this time, the treatment of the car's flanks was appropriated for the new 1958 Chevrolet, reflecting the attention paid by Mr. Lauve and his fellow designers.

Apparently the 8V Supersonic, with whatever power plant, pleased Mr. Lauve, as he and his family maintained it faithfully longer than almost any other original 8V owner. During their tenure it was refinished in silver, as featured in Otto Vu. It was finally sold by the Lauves in 1991 and was later owned in 1994 by Eric Nielsen of California. The car was subsequently restored in this rich garnet-over-tan combination, with a correct 8V engine, no. 000060, tucked under the hood. The work was beautifully detailed, with the color showing off the elaborate curves of the body and fabulous touches such as smoked glass sun visors and Borrani chrome wire wheels.

Following long-term ownership in a prominent Swiss collection, the car was acquired for the current collection and has remained well maintained since, alongside two other superlative 8Vs. It would certainly be suitable for either enjoying on vintage rallies, such as the California Mille, Colorado Grand, or even the Mille Miglia, but could also be lightly freshened for happy exhibition at further shows and concours.

Few Supersonics have such a well-known, colorful, and fascinating history as the Henry Lauve car—preserved and maintained by a legendary Detroit designer, a man who appreciated the exquisite and advanced styling when he saw it. It is among the greatest treasures of this collection. 
Sold - RM/Sotheby's October 2020 for $2,040,000

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jagdflieger (May 23, 2022)

simply Beautiful

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jagdflieger (May 23, 2022)

sorry double post


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 23, 2022)

I have always loved the old classic Daimler Benz/Mercedes sports cars and roadsters. Being from Stuttgart probably influenced that a lot. But then again Porsche is made their as well, and I don’t have the same affection for them as I do Mercedes.

These pics below are three of my favorites. I took them at the Mercedes-Benz Museum in Stuttgart back in December when I took my oldest son to the museum for the first time.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jagdflieger (May 23, 2022)

The 300 SL gull-wing and it's roadster version are certainly great cars - but too baroque to appeal to my liking

My favorite Mercedes on 2nd place would be the Mercedes-Benz 280 SL w113 - unfortunately in great condition they cost meanwhile from 100-150,000 euro


----------



## special ed (May 24, 2022)

They both leave you broke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 24, 2022)

Jaguar XJ220, my dream car.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 24, 2022)

Cars I'd like... to have back would be any of my old Stingrays I had (4)

Recently had to finally give up my 2014 CTS Wagon, just too many (hard) miles.

While shopping the internet for another Caddy, this came up:





Kind of slick, not as many toys as the Caddy but a turbo 4 with AWD so I snagged it. Not bad, didn't even know about this, it's an Opel rebadged for Buick, not as fast but still pretty hot, and I averaged 41 mpg on the highway.

As for cars I'd really like to have, too many to list but...

GM
Any year Vette
Any year GTO
1968-1978 Firebird/Trans Am
1968 Z-28 w/302 twin 4bbl
1967-69 Cadillac Eldorado
Any Hurst Olds or original 442

MOPAR
1968 Dodge Charger/Plymouth Road Runner (Hemi of course)
Any Superbird (Hemi Preferably)
Early Challengers

You know, I could go on for a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time so I'll stop there, and I didn't even manage to get to the Ferrari's, Benz's and Toyota's etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 24, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> I still like my 67 Firebird Sprint - 3.8L SOHC 4bbl inline 6, 4-speed with factory A/C that still works. Even if I think I just lost a cylinder on Saturday after 104,000 miles
> 
> View attachment 669462


Oh man, I am SOOOO jealous, that's a beauty, I love the old 60's Poncho OHC engines.

A family friend had a 1967 red LeMans convertible when I was a kid with the OHC 6 in it, made a big impression on me and have always wanted either a LeMans or Firebird with one. How long have you had that?


----------



## cammerjeff (May 24, 2022)

Thanks, I have been playing with those engines for over 40 years now. And it is a clue to my user name.

Only sense last November. Its a long drawn out story that started in the summer of 1999. I met the original owner in Denver when I was running my old 69 Sprint Firebird with a 301 Stroker OHC-6 at a Grudge race. The Inliners club (for any Straight 6 or 8 powered cars) had a good natured rivalry with the Flat head Ford club.

The original owner was there without the car as he had just had his left knee replaced and could not use the clutch. He asked if I would be interested in his mostly original California 67 Sprint FB 4-speed, factory A/C, Hood Tach with gauges, delux interior, rally II wheels. Still has the California emissions system intact. I said Hell Yes sight unseen and we made an agreement on the price that if I didn't like it I could pass on it. Well he passed away shortly after that meeting, and his son (who I also met in Denver) Sold it out from me to a Collector on the east coast. And I thought I would never see it again until it popped up on a national auction site in October of last year. I was the high bidder, but it didn't meet the reserve, but we were able to work out a deal on it about a month later. Here is the auction if you want to see more pictures of it.









1967 Pontiac Firebird Coupe Sprint 4-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a 1967 Pontiac Firebird Coupe Sprint 4-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #58,066.




bringatrailer.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## chipieal (May 24, 2022)

To begin with, I am a lifelong Mopar fanatic as illustrated by my profile picture. As to the second generation hemi - you must remember that it was a detuned racing engine. Yes they civilized it - to an extent. However, it took constant wrenching to keep it at its optimum. However a 440 Magnum could equal or better the hemi on the street with a lot les fuss about it. I refer you to a Car and Driver magazine article from 1970 in which they tested all of the combinations of Mopar muscle 1970 style. ( article entitled Rapid Transit) In a 1/4 mile drag race, the Magnum out performed the hemi. True at the end of the 1/4 the hemi was just getting its wind and would have left the 440 in the dust. BUT, how many 1970 drivers ever got a Hemi to this point on the street? Another interesting part of that article was that the 340 came damn close to both of these larger engine in 0 - 60 time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 24, 2022)

A friend of mine back in the 80's, had a bone stock '70 T/A Challenger that was packing a 340 with a six-pack and a Hurst 4-speed.

That thing was a beast and the only Mopar that I ever lusted after.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2022)

vikingBerserker said:


> View attachment 670611
> 
> 
> Jaguar XJ220, my dream car.



....and now I feel old, 80's car wasn't it? 😳😲

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (May 24, 2022)

Lucky13 said:


> ....and now I feel old


That might be because you are old?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 25, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> Thanks, I have been playing with those engines for over 40 years now. And it is a clue to my user name.
> 
> Only sense last November. Its a long drawn out story that started in the summer of 1999. I met the original owner in Denver when I was running my old 69 Sprint Firebird with a 301 Stroker OHC-6 at a Grudge race. The Inliners club (for any Straight 6 or 8 powered cars) had a good natured rivalry with the Flat head Ford club.
> 
> ...


Yeah man, that is a beauty, enjoy it, looking at the pics on the auction site brings back a lot of memories working on older Poncho's.



 chipieal
I agree, the 440 was a beast but for sheer uniqueness I'd want the 426.

As an aside, we had a 70 Dodge Dart "Swinger" with a 340 4bbl., 4 speed and functional hood scoops. I only got to drive it for a year as a senior in High School, good God was that thing FAST.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (May 25, 2022)

My favorite Dart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2022)

Got to love the Hemi, particularly in a black '68 Dodge Charger! 🥰😍😎

I've got a soft spot for the 340 Six Pack!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (May 26, 2022)

I think if our Dart had had the 340 six pack I wouldn't be here to chat with you today...

The 4bbl version was bad enough, I remember knocking many a V-8 Mustang for six quite often, small block Chevelle's too, the BIG BLOCKS though... eh, they were another story.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jagdflieger (May 27, 2022)

Maybe my personal favorite: the Fiat Pininfarini Spider 2000 Turbo.
I know it's a Fiat, but this model is very reliable, also great looking and lot's of fun to drive around with. The best part; Models in great condition are selling for just $10.000 - 15.000

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (May 30, 2022)

I'll keep the one I already have...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 21, 2022)

Well my latest Money Pit purchase is this 1960 Jaguar Mark 2 Sedan, 48,000 original Miles, 3.8 liter Automatic, LHD. 
My Wife has always wanted one, and I told her I would look for one for her. But finding one that met her wants, and wasn't either a rust bucket or restored out of our price range took about 10 years. 
Her requirements were only that it had to be Left hand drive, and it had to be a Automatic trans car. Also it could not be Blue, Green, or Black, and had to have either a Red or Tan Interior.
A few weeks ago this "ran when it was parked in 1985" due to a rear brake issue the the owner had bought the parts for, but never got around to installing. It has more rust than I would like, but it is all original with a very nice red leather interior, and all the interior wood is also in nice shape. 
I did manage to get the engine running (and it runs very well at idle) after cleaning out the carbs, and installing the cleaned and sealed gas tank, and putting in a new Battery. 40lbs of oil pressure at idle, no smoke or weird noises. But I think the transmission is toast, it leaks oil from just about every imaginable place.
Here are a few pictures. It was originally Sold in White Plains NY, and came to MI in 1968, the previous owner purchased it from the daughter of the original owner in 1977. It has some rust in the front fenders (wings) and the left rear 1/4. Also 2 of the 4 Jack pads are rusted. But the trunk floor and floor boards are solid. It has a cheap Earl Scheib Paint job from the 1970's. But it is presentable. 
After purchase I found out it is a very early model with some features that were replaced by more modern features in late 1960 or early 1961. The left had mounted gear selector and the right hand mounted turn signal lever were swapped, the recessed sun visors were replaced with versions that you could turn to cover the side windows, and the Oil Bath air cleaner was replaced with a replaceable paper version.

What do you all Think? Am I nuts? This is my 1st British car sense I sold my 1955 TR3 in the late 1970's, and My 1st Jaguar ever.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:

3 | Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2022)

wowwwww...

Nice catch, looks like a beaut!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2022)

Dear wallet, sorry about this .....................
Nice find though.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 21, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> Well my latest Money Pit purchase is this 1960 Jaguar Mark 2 Sedan, 48,000 original Miles, 3.8 liter Automatic, LHD.
> My Wife has always wanted one, and I told her I would look for one for her. But finding one that met her wants, and wasn't either a rust bucket or restored out of our price range took about 10 years.
> Her requirements were only that it had to be Left hand drive, and it had to be a Automatic trans car. Also it could not be Blue, Green, or Black, and had to have either a Red or Tan Interior.
> A few weeks ago this "ran when it was parked in 1985" due to a rear brake issue the the owner had bought the parts for, but never got around to installing. It has more rust than I would like, but it is all original with a very nice red leather interior, and all the interior wood is also in nice shape.
> ...


Be prepared. Years ago my sister owned one. One by one every electrical system failed. $$$$


----------



## manta22 (Dec 21, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I have always loved the old classic Daimler Benz/Mercedes sports cars and roadsters. Being from Stuttgart probably influenced that a lot. But then again Porsche is made their as well, and I don’t have the same affection for them as I do Mercedes.
> 
> These pics below are three of my favorites. I took them at the Mercedes-Benz Museum in Stuttgart back in December when I took my oldest son to the museum for the first time.
> 
> ...


As far as the 190SL is concerned, Google "Rosemarie Nitribitt".

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## manta22 (Dec 21, 2022)

This is my 1963 Ferrari 250 GTE 2+2 Series III that I owned for 20 years. It was a pleasant car, easy to drive, reliable, and attractive. I restored the car and rebuilt the engine before I sold it to a collecter in CA after Enzo Ferrari died and Ferrari values skyrocketed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 21, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Be prepared. Years ago my sister owned one. One by one every electrical system failed. $$$$


Beware of Lucas, Lord of Darkness.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2022)

British cars (and engines) are really well built machines, but their electrical systems are terrible.
BMW electrical systems run a close second.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2022)

Until fairly recently, British cars didn't have electrics. 
They had various "black boxes" where Gremlins lived, with the role of these creatures being dedicated to finding anyway they could of allowing the electrickery to leak out, normally on a pitch black country lane, in the middle of nowhere, when it was p*ssing down !
Things are much better these days though, as there are very few "British" cars, and they all use parts from anywhere but Britain !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2022)

We always assumed BMW's terrible electrical systems were not due to poor engineering but out of spite because they lost the war.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 21, 2022)

Thanks for all the good wishes and advice. I know I am going to face the usual issues of reviving a long idle classic. But I have fond memories of riding in my fathers 1963 series 1 E-type coupe, listening to sound of that straight 6 rev. The engine in the car we bought is almost the same, 1 less carb, and a bit less compression. So I have hopes of replicating that pleasant noise.

I remember struggling with the very simple electrical system of the TR3, I found that most of the issues were caused by the very cheap connectors they crimped onto the wires, that corroded very fast and very hard. After I had replaced all the connectors by cutting off the original ones, stripping the wires back to a clean spot, crimping on new better quality connectors, and cleaning all the grounds. The systems I worked on were trouble free for the 5 or so years I owned it. I also applied dielectric grease ans shrink wrap on all the new connections. 
Not saying the rest of the electrical system was world class, but it seemed to function as well as any other 1955 vintage system ever did. They do make Alternators with both positive or negative ground to replace the stock generator. And most wear parts are at least available, if more expensive than I am used to. On the good news side I do have a good friend that has restored several 3.8L & 4.2L E-Types, so at least for the engine and Carbs I have support. 
The 1st Electrical gremlin I need to sort out is the Stock Electric fuel pump is not working. Hopefully it is a wiring issue, but I am prepared to have to replace it after sitting 30 or so years. Then on to changing all the fluids, belts, & Hoses. Probably recore the Radiator & replace the heater core just for piece of mind. Hopefully I can post some driving pictures by this fall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2022)

I always thought that BMW meant "Buy Me Wolkswagen" ..................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 21, 2022)

manta22 said:


> Be prepared. Years ago my sister owned one. One by one every electrical system failed. $$$$



A freind of ours owned one in the early 80s and it started running like a bucket of sh-1-t and he spent a fortune trying to fix it. Taking it home one night he was stopped at the lights when the car beside him honked and signaled wind your window down. The driver then said I can fix your engine for $100 - no fix no fee. He followed him to a nearby auto electrician and the guy went inside and came out a minute later with a new fuse. Installed it and the car ran real sweet again. Aparrently the fuse box was prone to corrosion and whipping the old fuse in and out a few times then replacing it was the cure. Same for a number of other electrical issues.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2022)

On my '79 BMW 320i, I learned to occasionally "spin" the fuses.

This kept the points of the GBC fuses in full contact with the holes in the fusebox's spring-clips.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 21, 2022)

Would love to own a VW Samba 23 or 21 window bus but my wife would kill me if I has a second mortgage on my house.

I have a 1973 VW Thing in sunshine yellow, but I am getting a little bored of it...

...wouldn't mind having a 1987 Buick Grand National with T-Tops...and if we are dreaming a GNX.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 22, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> I have a 1973 VW Thing in sunshine yellow, but I am getting a little bored of it...


Convert that Thing into a WWII Kubelwagon!

Or...you can bring it out to California and I'll trade you a 1966 Mustang for it

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 22, 2022)

Tempting!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 22, 2022)

Two cars in my greedy top 10 list


----------



## Peter Gunn (Dec 22, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Would love to own a VW Samba 23 or 21 window bus but my wife would kill me if I has a second mortgage on my house.
> 
> I have a 1973 VW Thing in sunshine yellow, but I am getting a little bored of it...
> 
> ...wouldn't mind having a 1987 Buick Grand National with T-Tops...and if we are dreaming a GNX.


Had a Grand National back in the day, not a GNX unfortunately but still never found a GT Mustang that would see the GN's front end. But full confession, it wasn't totally stock after the warranty ran out...

I guess it left quite an impression on me, after that I had a Riviera (early glass dash and touch screen), a full sized wagon, a supercharged Park Avenue and currently:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Dec 22, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> Well my latest Money Pit purchase is this 1960 Jaguar Mark 2 Sedan, 48,000 original Miles, 3.8 liter Automatic, LHD.
> My Wife has always wanted one, and I told her I would look for one for her. But finding one that met her wants, and wasn't either a rust bucket or restored out of our price range took about 10 years.
> Her requirements were only that it had to be Left hand drive, and it had to be a Automatic trans car. Also it could not be Blue, Green, or Black, and had to have either a Red or Tan Interior.
> A few weeks ago this "ran when it was parked in 1985" due to a rear brake issue the the owner had bought the parts for, but never got around to installing. It has more rust than I would like, but it is all original with a very nice red leather interior, and all the interior wood is also in nice shape.
> ...


Can't say the looks are that appealing to me, but potato / potahto.

Having run through many auto projects over the years there's always that excitement/trepidation/what have I got myself into feeling when you bring it home, I'm envious. No time at present to try another project so I'll be happy to live vicariously through your journey with this new addition.

Having mentioned the looks I will say it seems to be in really good shape, looks like you caught a good deal there, it'll certainly turn some heads on the boulevard that's for sure.

Good catch

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 22, 2022)

Thanks Peter!

How to you like the Opel Wagon? I have been tempted to look for one as a daily driver. 
I have owned a few fast Buick's, a 1970 Gran Sport 455, a 1985 Grand National, and I put a modified Buick 215 V8 into my 1977 Astre Formula. It makes it a very fun car to drive. So I do like most features of Buick V8 & V6 engines, just not how oil leak prone they are on the timing chain cover.

As for the Mark 2, it is growing on me. It is a very odd mixture of what where very advanced features for a car 1st sold in 1959, like DOHC engine, 4 wheel disc brakes, low fuel warning light, electric fuel pump, and a telescoping steering column. And some features I would think were obsolete when it was designed. The rear suspension is unlike anything I have worked on before. The use the Leaf Springs as lower control arms (they mount the axle to the rear of the leaf spring, not the middle) and have upper control arms & a panhard bar. Pretty advance stuff for 1959. But I have to remember it was a very expensive car at the time, the original owner paid almost $4600.00 USD's for in in 1960.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Dec 22, 2022)

cammerjeff said:


> Thanks Peter!
> 
> How to you like the Opel Wagon? I have been tempted to look for one as a daily driver.
> I have owned a few fast Buick's, a 1970 Gran Sport 455, a 1985 Grand National, and I put a modified Buick 215 V8 into my 1977 Astre Formula. It makes it a very fun car to drive. So I do like most features of Buick V8 & V6 engines, just not how oil leak prone they are on the timing chain cover.
> ...


You're welcome Jeff!

As for the "Buick" wagon, I like it quite a bit, there's a little less technology then my Caddy had but this thing is screwed together like a tank. I bought it in March with 18k on the clock, got the 100k bumper to bumper on it and haven't looked back. City driving it's pretty sprightly but only manages about 20-22mpg but, on the interstate last month running 80-85 across the flat Florida landscape we averaged 38.2mpg with four adults and their attending luggage. 

My youngest son liked it enough he bought a black one with about 75k on the clock and it's just as solid and quiet as mine is with 50k less on the odo. It also has a certain rarity factor that's kinda' nice and the back end can hold quite a bit if you're inclined.

Mine is the Essence model with almost all the options, if you're looking for a daily driver I can recommend it highly.

P.S. I have an emblem from a guy from the Buick forum that I haven't put on yet that says "I'm Really an OPEL".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Dec 24, 2022)

Nice one, Jeff!


----------

